# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Si existe el hipnotismo, ¿es magia?

## aprush

Muy buenas.

Soy una de las personas que vio la gala íntegra y, aunque la TV no es buen emplazamiento para la magia, conseguí abstraerme y disfrutar con los juegos. Excepto la hipnosis y el fakirismo, por los cuales siento rechazo, sobre todo por la primera disciplina, lo demás me gustó. Me pareció muy triste (por bien ejecutado que esté y sea un profesional) el número de la hipnosis. Además, no entiendo cómo pueden poner el número de la hipnosis de los primeros; la gente se llevaría una mala imagen de la magia, ya de mano. No me parece que tenga nada que ver la hipnosis con la magia, siento asco y rechazo. Para mí la magia es ilusionar al público con situaciones imposibles pero que es posible construir, bajo una realidad con recursos. Y jamás es magia unos actores que se "duermen" cuando todo el mundo sabe que son eso, actores, me parece totalmente lamentable. 

Respecto a Manolo Talman, mi máxima admiración hacia él, una vez más, todo un ídolo para mí, la presentación, sus rutinas, etc, respeto la opinión (tan humilde como la mía) de los que piensan que actúa de manera prepotente pero no la comparto, no entiendo por qué, le veo con una línea de presentación, maneras y conducción de rutina para nada prepotente y sí misteriosa, dinámica y mágica. No entendí los votos en contra, me pareció que el público entendió que era una compinche y mostró su rechazo y rabia con esas formas, cuando el juego de Manolo Talman no utiliza compinche de ningún tipo, de ahí su grandeza. Lo más fuerte del juego bajo mi punto de vista es que la predicción final no aparezca en cualquier tipo de papel a bolígrafo, sino que aparecía totalmente impresa en un folio, con tipografía de imprenta y totalmente impresa. Ese es el mayor mazazo para mí y la grandeza de ese juego. ¿Y votan casi todos en contra? ¿Ah, que ahora es fácil adivinar la palabra totalmente aleatoria de alguien, lo hacen todos los días? Había que poner a todo ese público que votó en contra a hacerles a cada uno un juego y una elección de palabra, verás la cara de mazazo que llevaban. Dicho esto y como pequeña "crítica" (aunque no es tal, mi admiración hacia Talman existe igual), añadiría que para mí el mayor defecto o punto negro de esta rutina es el número de 2 cifras aleatorio del principio. ¿Por qué ha dicho "20" la señorita? Tal vez eso confundió a los profanos y por eso pensaban que era compinche. ¿Por qué buscar un argumento con ese defecto en el juego para que los profanos se apoyen en él? Quiero decir, ¿si la actuación es de 4 minutos, donde hay que demostrar al 100% y a bloque toda tu magia y calidad, y nadie dice el número 20 hasta que pasan 2 ó 3 minutos qué ocurre con el juego? Esa es mi duda, por lo demás genial una vez más.

Mi máxima admiración y felicitaciones a Talman, un grande y, posiblemente, el mentalista nacional más infravalorado.

----------


## Magnano

¿Actores que se "duermen"?

----------


## Ming

:Neutral:

----------


## Iban

> Y jamás es magia unos actores que se "duermen" cuando todo el mundo sabe que son eso, actores, me parece totalmente lamentable.


 :117: 

¡No me digas! ¿Se puede hacer con actores? Ay mi madre; lo mejor es que se lo contemos cuanto antes a Ravenous y a Jeff, ambos usuarios del foro y grandes hipnotizadores, porque tanto el uno como el otro, como no saben que se pueden usar actores, lo hacen de verdad. Pobrecitos ignorantes...

----------


## Javi Drama

Psé yo no creo en la hipnosis, y creo que seguiré sin creer un largo periodo de tiempo. Pero como respeto a la gente que hace hipnosis o dice que hace hipnosis o incluso respeto a los que dicen que han sido hipnotizados...pues no lo comento (ah! calla si ya lo hice). Tuve que marcharme de una conferencia de Jeff por falta de transporte y la verdad es que lo lamento profundamente pues mi intención era comprobar por mi mismo si había algo de cierto, de hecho corregí incluso la postura para hacerle el mayor caso posible...sin obtener fruto alguno pues no hubo resultado hipnótico positivo en mi aunque si veía como otras personas caían rendidas y me juran y perjuran que no lo hacían previo pacto o acuerdo.

Pero bueno al hilo del tema este de la soporífera gala Tu si que aburres especial magia...me aburrí como una ostra. No voy a comentar todos pero si algunos...

Rubén...si hubiera hecho el hilo roto igual hubiera estado mejor.
Talman...no se, no se...no se transmitió imposibilidad por mucho que dijera al final Ana Milán "con lo de la palabra del medio me has matao".
El hipnotizador...remito al párrafo que abre el post.
El de la corbata...venga va que no lo diga Mag Lari por estar en la tele vale pero aquí hay confianza, pero quien ha pretendido engañarnos colando semejante truño.
Ventriloquia...pues, pues, pues, pues yo fui al baño, mi novia a la cocina a por café (gracias :D) y mi madre dijo que si podía cambiar de canal...
Quickchange...como todos usáis lo mismo pues barro para casa y apuesto por 'los taps' que son mas salaos.
Morrison...no estaba en su ambiente, no lo entiendo.
Amelie...las cuerdas o aros son mas mágicos que esa rutina.
Serjo...lo siento yo no veo magia en eso, veo teatro. Pero para mi es hasta teatrillo la mayoría de grandes ilusiones o escenario por tanto es por mi diferencia de criterio (correcto o incorrecto...pero mio) mágico.

El lumbrera que metió a Deltell haciendo el ganso...o debía muchos favores o se quedo sin sitio para meter a los amigos porque jooooooder que crimen y castigo por supuesto para nosotros.

Valoración final...una mierda (¿se puede decir mierda?) de gala que NO DE ACTUANTES ojo pues cada uno en su rama sabemos que son muy buenos...por ello están ahí ¿o no?.

PxDx como mola ser un mindundi y "criticar" a artistas y monstruos de los escenarios como los que aparecieron en esa gala, pero la opinión es lo que tiene.

----------


## aprush

> ¡No me digas! ¿Se puede hacer con actores? Ay mi madre; lo mejor es que se lo contemos cuanto antes a Ravenous y a Jeff, ambos usuarios del foro y grandes hipnotizadores, porque tanto el uno como el otro, como no sben que se pueden usar actores, lo hacen de verdad. Pobrecitos ignorantes...


¿Grandes hipnotizadores? Repito que para mí eso no es magia, es una farsa. Puedo ver los trucos de magia más inverosímiles, acertar el gordo de la Lotería y la virgen y saber que hay un secreto, una técnica de ilusión mágica, pero que me digas que las personas se duermen de verdad y que la hipnosis es otro "apartado mágico más" como el mentalismo, permíteme que me ría. Que vengan a mi casa Jeff y Ravenous a dormirme si eso.

----------


## MagoRoque

Y ya que estan que te arropen, te lean un cuento y dos besos de buenas noches

----------


## aprush

> Y ya que estan que te arropen, te lean un cuento y dos besos de buenas noches


Pues yo soy ellos y una vez dormido, robo la casa y me voy, con esos superpoderes.

----------


## MagoRoque

si quieres que jeff o ravenous te duerman, te tendras que acercar tu a  verles a ellos. eso de "retarles" a que vengan a tu casa a dormirte...
por curiosidad, has visto alguna sesion de hipnosis en directo?

----------


## Ming

Aprush, que tú no sepas hacerlo no quiere decir que no se pueda hacer, eh.

¿Por qué el hipnotismo cae tan mal a la gente? ¿Sobrepasa "nuestra" capacidad de creer, de ilusión?

----------


## aprush

> si quieres que jeff o ravenous te duerman, te tendras que acercar tu a  verles a ellos. eso de "retarles" a que vengan a tu casa a dormirte...
> por curiosidad, has visto alguna sesion de hipnosis en directo?


No, no vi ninguna, pero no cambiaría mi opinión.

----------


## aprush

> Aprush, que tú no sepas hacerlo no quiere decir que no se pueda hacer, eh.
> 
> ¿Por qué el hipnotismo cae tan mal a la gente? ¿Sobrepasa "nuestra" capacidad de creer, de ilusión?


¿Que no se pueda hacer el qué? A mí no me duerme nadie si yo no quiero. Bueno sí, Punset. Caer mal caen mal muchas cosas. El mentalismo, sin ir más lejos, cae mal a mucha gente. Siempre sacan la misma excusa: "Llevaba compinches, si no de qué". Y no. La maestría y grandeza del noble arte del mentalismo es esa, no utilizar compinches y conseguir el efecto buscado. Y eso la gente no lo entiende. Esa es la belleza, la grandeza, la majestuosidad. Me hace disfrutar y vibrar como a nadie. Pero ¿la hipnosis? ¿Por qué se va a dormir alguien cayendo de esa manera soez? No cuela.

----------


## Weribongui

Por qué?? exacto.. pues tu no lo sabes, y por eso no cuela.. cierto?

----------


## aprush

> Por qué?? exacto.. pues tu no lo sabes, y por eso no cuela.. cierto?


Sí, sí lo sé, por la actuación de Óscar. ¿Del hipnotizador Óscar? No, por la actuación de Óscar de los "dormidos".

----------


## Ming

"¿Que no se pueda hacer el qué? A mí no me duerme nadie si yo no quiero. Bueno sí, Punset.

_Caer mal caen mal muchas cosas. El mentalismo, sin ir más lejos, cae mal a mucha gente. Siempre sacan la misma excusa: "Llevaba compinches, si no de qué". Y no. La maestría y grandeza del noble arte del hipnotismo es esa, no utilizar compinches y conseguir el efecto buscado. Y eso la gente no lo entiende. Esa es la belleza, la grandeza, la majestuosidad. Me hace disfrutar y vibrar como a nadie. 

_Pero ¿la hipnosis? ¿Por qué se va a dormir alguien cayendo de esa manera soez? No cuela."

Yo lo veo igual  :Neutral: 
Cambias una palabra y viene a ser lo mismo...

----------


## Magnano

Pues yo creo en la hipnosis, y si, he visto los efectos que causa. Puedo decir que tengo bastante fuerza en las manos, he trabajado de albañil durante una temporada y soy bastante burro de nacimiento, y a una amiga de clase la hipnotizaron y le pegué un pellizco con todas mis fuerzas en el brazo, y nada, ni un solo gesto que me indicara que le dolía, si eso no es real, este foro tampoco lo es.

----------


## Mag Marches

Pues yo creo en la hipnosis/mentalismo, pero no como he visto en TSQV, que el mago aparezca así, des de el principio con gente preparada (que no digo que sean compinches).

----------


## Iban

aprush, no nos queda más que respetar tu opinión, dado que veo difícil que podamos establecer un diálogo civilizado sobre este tema.

----------


## S. Alexander

> ¿Que no se pueda hacer el qué? A mí no me duerme nadie si yo no quiero. Bueno sí, Punset. Caer mal caen mal muchas cosas. El mentalismo, sin ir más lejos, cae mal a mucha gente. Siempre sacan la misma excusa: "Llevaba compinches, si no de qué". Y no. La maestría y grandeza del noble arte del mentalismo es esa, no utilizar compinches y conseguir el efecto buscado. Y eso la gente no lo entiende. Esa es la belleza, la grandeza, la majestuosidad. Me hace disfrutar y vibrar como a nadie. Pero ¿la hipnosis? ¿Por qué se va a dormir alguien cayendo de esa manera soez? No cuela.


aprush, o bien no has ido a un espectáculo de mentalismo en tu vida o bien no has hecho jamás mentalismo.

Yo hago mentalismo, adoro el mentalismo, y en mis 4 años de neófito jamás me han dicho que he usado compinches, yo pregunto, escucho, pregunto a conocidos de conocidos para que sean sinceros, y jamás ha habido ni una sola alusión.
Y si yo con ese vago conocimiento que tengo no despierto sospecha, imagina Pardo, Talman, Magnolo, Pujo y otros mil.
Esto sobre los compinches y lo que la gente cree.

Y sobre el hipnotismo, deja de darle al teclado, cógete manuales, pregunta a gente que sepa de hipnosis, estudia acerca de la PNL y cuando en tu coco haya algo acerca del conocimiento de la hipnosis y la psique, entonces vuelve al foro y expón tu incredulidad, pero venir de nuevas sobre un tema que solo conoces de vista no te aporta bien ni a ti, ni a nosotros ni al foro.

Por favor, te invito a comentar de forma menos agresiva y a buscar información o moderarte.

Un abrazo mágico muy grandote, compi  :Wink1: 

S. Alexander

----------


## pujoman

Aprush, vives en una pequeña ignorancia. Es normal, no te preocupes!
Nose si alguna vez (como dice Sergio) has tocado la rama del mentalismo...si la has tocado, DEBERIAS saber que existen muchas tecnicas que no se requiere una habilidad tecnica, sino mas bien "mental". Para que no te rompas el coco, te dare algunas respuestas sobre estas tecnicas... por ejemplo...el cumberdalismo. El cumberdalismo se puede hacer de dos metodos, o bien mediante tecnicas magicas (lease metodos en el corinda) o bien de forma real. De forma real es un poco mas complicado, pero se puede. para que te hagas una idea de lo que es: esconder un objeto en una sala y el mago sabe donde esta mediante por ejemplo el pulso de la persona o por los impulsos del mismo. Es una tecnica que requiere preparacion y no es facil, pues entra mucho la lectura en frio i la PNL. yo la he practicado, en circulos cerrados (amigos familiares...) obviamente en un espectaculo de magia, no me la jugare. Pero tambien te digo que antiguamente, se hacia. 
Otra tecnica "mental", donde no intervienen tecnicas...la supermemoria. como bien debes saber, educas a tu cerebro para que haga unas relaciones entre palabras i/o objetos qeu conoces, para establecer una relacion y poder recordar por ejemplo 40 palabras que te han dicho...aqui no intervienen  CR, ni cmabiazos ni nada...simplemente tu mente.

otra tecnica mental conocida, son los mensajes subliminales. Y parece una tonteria, pero se pueden realizar forzajes de practicamente lo que quieras, con el arte de la palabreria, inducienda a un espectador, donde tu quieres que vaya.

hay muchas más, como las busquedas con pendulo...si, si, los zahoris,que buscan agua con un pendulo!a ti te parecera una "chorrada" (espero equivocarme)y que es algo imposible ¿como demonios un tio con un pendulo puede encontrar agua? pues te hare la misma pregunta:¿como diablos un tio puede hipnotizar a una persona?. Y no es cuestion de Fe...es cuestion de que el conocimiento del ser humano no es tangible a las creencias de algunos. Sino, no avanzariamos.
Si tu no crees en la hipnosis, JAMAS te hipnotizaran,...Pero no por ello...no existe.

Iras viendo a lo largo de la vida, que hay muchas cosas que no seras capaz de responder! y es sumamente normal!

yo he convivido con Jeff, es un maestro donde los haya en Hipnosis, haciendo que dejara de fumar a una amiga mia.
tambien lo he vivido en primera persona, donde un chico se me subio encima yo estando estirado entre 2 sillas...donde los puntos de apoyo eran mis tobillos y mi nuca...

en fin, poco a poco iras abriendo campo visual!

un saludooo

----------


## aprush

> aprush, no nos queda más que respetar tu opinión, dado que veo difícil que podamos establecer un diálogo civilizado sobre este tema.


Aunque no la comparta, yo también respeto profundamente la tuya y la vuestra.

----------


## aprush

> aprush, o bien no has ido a un espectáculo de mentalismo en tu vida o bien no has hecho jamás mentalismo.
> 
> Yo hago mentalismo, adoro el mentalismo, y en mis 4 años de neófito jamás me han dicho que he usado compinches, yo pregunto, escucho, pregunto a conocidos de conocidos para que sean sinceros, y jamás ha habido ni una sola alusión.
> Y si yo con ese vago conocimiento que tengo no despierto sospecha, imagina Pardo, Talman, Magnolo, Pujo y otros mil.
> Esto sobre los compinches y lo que la gente cree.
> 
> Y sobre el hipnotismo, deja de darle al teclado, cógete manuales, pregunta a gente que sepa de hipnosis, estudia acerca de la PNL y cuando en tu coco haya algo acerca del conocimiento de la hipnosis y la psique, entonces vuelve al foro y expón tu incredulidad, pero venir de nuevas sobre un tema que solo conoces de vista no te aporta bien ni a ti, ni a nosotros ni al foro.
> 
> Por favor, te invito a comentar de forma menos agresiva y a buscar información o moderarte.
> ...


He ido a espectáculos de mentalismo muchas veces. Respecto al hipnotismo, tengo la opinión formada, tan respetable como la tuya. Y jamás es mi intención mostrarme agresivo ni falto de moderación, ni mucho menos. Si así fue, mis disculpas.

----------


## pujoman

ahh! y por cierto, el que hipnotizo en el tu si que vales, ya lo dijo! que antes de salir hizo pre-show con la gente que saldria, se tomo su tiempo para hipnotizarlos y cuando salieron en antena, estaban bajo los efectos de la hipnosis, por eso se "desplomaban tan rapido"

----------


## aprush

> Aprush, vives en una pequeña ignorancia. Es normal, no te preocupes!
> Nose si alguna vez (como dice Sergio) has tocado la rama del mentalismo...si la has tocado, DEBERIAS saber que existen muchas tecnicas que no se requiere una habilidad tecnica, sino mas bien "mental". Para que no te rompas el coco, te dare algunas respuestas sobre estas tecnicas... por ejemplo...el cumberdalismo. El cumberdalismo se puede hacer de dos metodos, o bien mediante tecnicas magicas (lease metodos en el corinda) o bien de forma real. De forma real es un poco mas complicado, pero se puede. para que te hagas una idea de lo que es: esconder un objeto en una sala y el mago sabe donde esta mediante por ejemplo el pulso de la persona o por los impulsos del mismo. Es una tecnica que requiere preparacion y no es facil, pues entra mucho la lectura en frio i la PNL. yo la he practicado, en circulos cerrados (amigos familiares...) obviamente en un espectaculo de magia, no me la jugare. Pero tambien te digo que antiguamente, se hacia. 
> Otra tecnica "mental", donde no intervienen tecnicas...la supermemoria. como bien debes saber, educas a tu cerebro para que haga unas relaciones entre palabras i/o objetos qeu conoces, para establecer una relacion y poder recordar por ejemplo 40 palabras que te han dicho...aqui no intervienen  CR, ni cmabiazos ni nada...simplemente tu mente.
> 
> otra tecnica mental conocida, son los mensajes subliminales. Y parece una tonteria, pero se pueden realizar forzajes de practicamente lo que quieras, con el arte de la palabreria, inducienda a un espectador, donde tu quieres que vaya.
> 
> hay muchas más, como las busquedas con pendulo...si, si, los zahoris,que buscan agua con un pendulo!a ti te parecera una "chorrada" (espero equivocarme)y que es algo imposible ¿como demonios un tio con un pendulo puede encontrar agua? pues te hare la misma pregunta:¿como diablos un tio puede hipnotizar a una persona?. Y no es cuestion de Fe...es cuestion de que el conocimiento del ser humano no es tangible a las creencias de algunos. Sino, no avanzariamos.
> Si tu no crees en la hipnosis, JAMAS te hipnotizaran,...Pero no por ello...no existe.
> 
> ...


Te respeto profundamente, tanto a ti como tu opinión. El Corinda lo he leído muchas veces. Conozco la técnica que dices, de hecho, puedo llegar a crear en ella, me parece factible. Por el pulso, los "nervios", la sensación al agarrar a la persona, por supuesto que se podría encontrar el objeto (con mucha preparación, por extraño que parezca, CREO en ello). Lo de la supermemoria también me dediqué a ello desde hace muchos años, comencé con aquellos fascículos del gran Juan Tamariz, donde lo aprendí por primera vez y llegué a recordar muchos objetos. Ahora lo tengo un poco olvidado, pero no sé muy bien a dónde quieres llegar con ello. ¿Cómo no va a recordar alguien los objetos, proponiéndoselo con esa técnica y mucha pasión? No le veo relación con la hipnosis, a no ser que hayas hecho un ejercicio de enseñarme técnicas generales, a modo de conversación, que te lo agradezco, ya te digo que las conozco, pero gracias, amigo. Respecto a los mensajes subliminales, más de lo mismo, totalmente creíble y funcional, si hago juegos a alguien lo utilizo también y puede dar buenos resultados. Parece que soy un escéptico pero al final creo, confío y amo con pasión todas las técnicas que me has ido relatando. Incluso lo del péndulo, también me lo puedo creer. Pero lo de la hipnosis no lo veo. Que jamás me hipnotizarán lo tengo claro. Que "no existe" podría abrir vías a varias interpretaciones. Cuando dices que "existe", ¿a qué te refieres? Tal vez haya una persona o grupo de personas "frágiles" de mente, fácilmente sugestionables, del tipo hipocondríaco, que se pueden llegar a creer a los hipnotizadores y caer en su juego, partamos de la base de que funciona con ellos. ¿Es eso hipnotizar? ¿Que existe la hipnosis significa eso? A lo mejor lo estoy enfocando mal y para mí la hipnosis es subir yo a un escenario y que me "hagan la hipnosis a mí por sus huevos". 

No sé muy bien si es lo primero o lo segundo. Si es lo primero, pues oye, existe la hipnosis a determinadas personas, argumento que se me antoja débil para algo global, no sé. Sea como sea, respeto todo lo que dices, debatir con educación es muy sano.

----------


## Iban

De todas maneras, aprush ha abierto la caja de Pandora. Olvidemos el tema de si el hipnotismo es real o fingido, y pasemos a la siguiente, que me parece más interesante:

¿Por qué el hipnotismo es magia?

Me explico: por medio de la magia el mago hace lo que resulta racionalmente imposible. Pero, no lo olvidemos, siempre mediante el engaño; de ahí lo de ilusionsmo. Ahora bien: si el hipnotismo es un efecto real, ¿cómo cabe dentro de la magia? Habrá argumentos que digan que es parte del mentalismo, donde el mago demuestra tener unas capacidades mentales superiores, con las que puede dominar la voluntad de otras personas.

Pero es que Freud no era mago....

Y multiplicar números de quince cifras en seis segundos tampoco es magia...

Sólo tendría cabida dentro de la magia si esa capacidad de hipnotizar no fuese real, sino una ilusión. Es decir, si aprush tuviese razón. Lo cual es ahora darle la razón y quitársela, ¿no? O es un engaño, o no es magia, bonito dilema...

(Monto el jaleo éste, por intentar sacar algo de provecho de la polvareda que ha levantado aprush). :-)

----------


## Prendes

Tampoco las sombras chinas, la ventriloquía, la globoflexia o el fakirismo consiguen "hacer los racionalmente imposible mediante el engaño". 

Vamos, hipnotismo como afín a la magia, no como magia. De hecho, creo que Mag Lari lo describió así, como arte afín, no como rama, ¿no?

----------


## aprush

> Tampoco las sombras chinas, la ventriloquía, la globoflexia o el fakirismo consiguen "hacer los racionalmente imposible mediante el engaño". 
> 
> Vamos, hipnotismo como afín a la magia, no como magia. De hecho, creo que Mag Lari lo describió así, como arte afín, no como rama, ¿no?


Ya que hablamos de Mag Lari, recordar sus palabras sobre el número de hipnosis de "Tú sí que vales".

- "La hipnosis y la magia tradicionalmente siempre han ido de lado".
- "La hipnosis hay que hacerla creíble".
- "Tú eres un buen vendedor de hipnosis".

Leyendo u oyendo las palabras del gran Mag Lari, reputado mago, yo saco la conclusión de que si la hipnosis hay que hacerla "creíble", si el hipnotizador "vende" hipnosis y si siempre ha ido "de lado" de la magia, para mí no existe y es una farsa. Todo esto desde el debido respeto.

----------


## pujoman

Yo no soy experto en Hipnosis, conozco un poco por las conferencias que he asistido. Si que es cierto, que hay personas faciles de sugestionar, como hay gente que cree en Seres superiores y gente que no. cada uno es libre de pensar lo que desea. No significa que sean fragiles de mente... todos tenemos la mente mas fragil, en algun momento de nuestra vida, desvaria, siendo incontrolable muchas veces. La hipnosis es un estado. donde (depende el grado) no eres consciente de tus actos (bueno si, pero te influyen). He puesto todos esos ejemplos, porque de la misma manera que con el pulso (tacto, sentido) podemos encontrar un objeto que no sabemos donde esta y que nos fiamos de lo que piensa(o hace una persona), con la palabreria (sentido) podemos llegar a hipnotizar a un ser humano.
Bueno, no soy el mas indicado para hablaar de estas cosas, no tengo los suficientes conocimientos como para definir exactamente lo que es, lo poco que se es de lo que he ido estudiando.
Pero ya te digo yo, que "hagan la hipnosis a mi por sus huevos" va a ser que no...en los espectaculos de hipnosis, se suelen sacar a muchas personas y se hace una hipnosis conjunta y aquellas personas que no son sugestionables, se descartan...por tanto tu premisa, no se cumple jeje. quedarian en escenario, aquellos mas sugestionables y con posibilidad de ser hipnotizados!

----------


## aprush

> Yo no soy experto en Hipnosis, conozco un poco por las conferencias que he asistido. Si que es cierto, que hay personas faciles de sugestionar, como hay gente que cree en Seres superiores y gente que no. cada uno es libre de pensar lo que desea. No significa que sean fragiles de mente... todos tenemos la mente mas fragil, en algun momento de nuestra vida, desvaria, siendo incontrolable muchas veces. La hipnosis es un estado. donde (depende el grado) no eres consciente de tus actos (bueno si, pero te influyen). He puesto todos esos ejemplos, porque de la misma manera que con el pulso (tacto, sentido) podemos encontrar un objeto que no sabemos donde esta y que nos fiamos de lo que piensa(o hace una persona), con la palabreria (sentido) podemos llegar a hipnotizar a un ser humano.
> Bueno, no soy el mas indicado para hablaar de estas cosas, no tengo los suficientes conocimientos como para definir exactamente lo que es, lo poco que se es de lo que he ido estudiando.
> Pero ya te digo yo, que "hagan la hipnosis a mi por sus huevos" va a ser que no...en los espectaculos de hipnosis, se suelen sacar a muchas personas y se hace una hipnosis conjunta y aquellas personas que no son sugestionables, se descartan...por tanto tu premisa, no se cumple jeje. quedarian en escenario, aquellos mas sugestionables y con posibilidad de ser hipnotizados!


Es decir que para unos pocos sugestionables, que se crean que los están durmiendo, etc, podríamos definir que "sí existe" la hipnosis. De acuerdo, aunque no me aporta mucho.

Por cierto y como duda final, si en los juegos, pongamos de cartomagia, en los que nos encontramos un espectador pesado que nos dice que si puede barajar o nos hace cambiar la rutina y tomar otra vía, otro juego, etc, para salir del paso, que también es un recurso mágico, ¿por qué esto no ocurre en la hipnosis? Si es cierto que existe, ¿no se podría alguien despertar de repente y dejar "mal" al hipnotizador? Ya sea queriendo o no. ¿Y si en este arte afín alguien finge, inmerso en el speech mágico del hipnotizador, y, de repente, en mitad de dormidera, se despierta y dice: "¿Pero cómo me va a dormir? Si estoy aquí despierto...", ¿qué cara se le quedaría al hipnotizador? ¿Cómo variaría su rutina, ya que es magia (si es que lo es, como bien plantea el debate Iban)?

----------


## goldenart

aprush, aunque no creas, la hipnosis existe y es real. Estoy estudiando la carrera de Psicología, y es un hecho real, la hipnosis hoy en día es aceptada por la comunidad científica como método. Freud fue de los primeros en darle una fama más mundial, aunque no fue él el que llegó a descubrir el maravilloso mundo de la hipnosis, él la aprendió de Charcot. Hay libros escritos al respecto, libros, no de cuentos, ni literatura fantástica, libros de ensayos científicos, en los que se pone de manifiesto lo fuerte que es la hipnosis, cómo una persona responde a una orden dada bajo hipnosis sin ser consciente.

Ahora bien, hay cosas todavía más curiosas que la hipnosis que yo no entiendo. En 1973 nace un señor llamado Franz Anton Mesmer, el cual desarrolló una teoría un poco extraña. Él creía que los astros ejercen una acción sobre las personas, y también creía que los metales poseían una energía curativa. Relacionó estos dos conceptos, y después atribuyó esa energía a los humanos. ¿Por qué digo esto?
Mesmer organizaba sesiones curativas de energía magnética, a través de sus manos, se suponía que si era capaz de reconducir esa energía, podría sanar. Yo la verdad, no creo en su teoría, pero los hechos demostraban que lo que hacía tenía resultados, da igual qué es lo que dijera, el caso es que consiguió curar algunas dolencias. El mismo rey Luis XVI se interesó en esto al ver que algunas personas curaron.

Más tarde se desacreditó su método, y siempre se creyó que Mesmer tenía un secreto y no lo contaba. Yo no entiendo lo que hacía Mesmer, pero está claro que algo hizo. Éste es uno de los antecedentes de la hipnosis. Quizás cueste creer en hipnosis, a mí personalmente no me cuesta después de haber estudiado y visto sus efectos. Charcot organizaba sesiones de hipnosis para demostrar el método.

Freud, médico, fue neurólogo, no vendedor de hipnosis. Y usó este método en sus sesiones, y se sigue usando. ¿Alguien puede dejar de fumar con hipnosis? Hombre, no todo es blanco o negro, pero es factible.

En la época de Charcot tuvo mucho impacto la hipnosis. A mí no me gusta mezclar conceptos. ¿Magia e hipnotismo? Para mí la hipnosis es una cosa muy seria, si hay que usarla, que no sea para solamente pasar un buen rato. Entonces yo no creo que la hipnosis sea magia, para nada.

Lo que he visto en Tú si que vales ha sido un *espectáculo* de hipnotismo, nunca sabré hasta que punto fue real o no esa hipnósis. Lo que dijo Mag Lari es muy prudente y sabio, dijo las palabras adecuadas, es decir, lo dejó todo claro y en su sitio para no dar a confusiones.

PD: Si has llegado hasta aquí, enhorabuena, estás hipnotizado, o dormido, pero no pretendo ser lo que tu sugieres de Punset.  :Sleep:  
No en serio, sólo quería dar un matiz a una cosita pequeña que no me pareció muy bien. Punset es doctor honoris causa en mi universidad, yo no comparto casi nada de lo que él cree, pero ha hecho mucho por la ciencia, su programa redes ha traído a grandes exponentes de la Psicología, Neurociencias... mundiales, y los ha traído a España. Creo que se merece un respeto, aunque algunos se duerman.

Igual que Ascanio se merece un respeto, aunque algunos otros se duerman (es un ejemplo).

----------


## Iban

> aprush, aunque no creas, la hipnosis existe y es real. Estoy estudiando la carrera de Psicología, y es un hecho real, la hipnosis hoy en día es aceptada por la comunidad científica como método. Freud fue de los primeros en darle una fama más mundial, aunque no fue él el que llegó a descubrir el maravilloso mundo de la hipnosis, él la aprendió de Charcot. Hay libros escritos al respecto, libros, no de cuentos, ni literatura fantástica, libros de ensayos científicos, en los que se pone de manifiesto lo fuerte que es la hipnosis, cómo una persona responde a una orden dada bajo hipnosis sin ser consciente.
> 
> Ahora bien, hay cosas todavía más curiosas que la hipnosis que yo no entiendo. En 1973 nace un señor llamado Franz Anton Mesmer, el cual desarrolló una teoría un poco extraña. Él creía que los astros ejercen una acción sobre las personas, y también creía que los metales poseían una energía curativa. Relacionó estos dos conceptos, y después atribuyó esa energía a los humanos. ¿Por qué digo esto?
> Mesmer organizaba sesiones curativas de energía magnética, a través de sus manos, se suponía que si era capaz de reconducir esa energía, podría sanar. Yo la verdad, no creo en su teoría, pero los hechos demostraban que lo que hacía tenía resultados, da igual qué es lo que dijera, el caso es que consiguió curar algunas dolencias. El mismo rey Luis XVI se interesó en esto al ver que algunas personas curaron.
> 
> Más tarde se desacreditó su método, y siempre se creyó que Mesmer tenía un secreto y no lo contaba. Yo no entiendo lo que hacía Mesmer, pero está claro que algo hizo. Éste es uno de los antecedentes de la hipnosis. Quizás cueste creer en hipnosis, a mí personalmente no me cuesta después de haber estudiado y visto sus efectos. Charcot organizaba sesiones de hipnosis para demostrar el método.
> 
> Freud, médico, fue neurólogo, no vendedor de hipnosis. Y usó este método en sus sesiones, y se sigue usando. ¿Alguien puede dejar de fumar con hipnosis? Hombre, no todo es blanco o negro, pero es factible.
> 
> ...


+1

Me gusta la teoría freudiana del consciente y el inconsciente, así que he pasado tiempo leyendo y estudiando a Freud y sus amigos. Si bien nunca he sido hipnotizado ni he asistido a una sesión en vivo, no dudo de la veracidad de la hipnosis (y para mí, la prueba más clara no son las propias notas de los miembros del círculo cercano a Freud, sino lo que se sabe que hicieron y que nadie se atreve a confesar). Cualquier estudiante de piscología (y no digamos ya si es argentino) sabe que la hipnosis es una herramienta de trabajo, no sólo real, sino también útil, pero con unas condiciones: el sujeto a hipnotizar debe, en primer lugar, desear ser hipnotizado. Y después, contar con un estado de relajación y condiciones ambientales adecuadas para conseguirlo.

Dudar de la hipnosis me parece sorprendete. Dudar de una función de hipnosis en la tele me parece algo más cabal, aunque también arriesgado. Si creemos lo que nos contó Jorge Astiaro, existió un trabajo previo con los participantes. Lo que significa que el proceso de hinosis se llevó a cabo con anterioridad a la función, durante la cuál lo único que hizo fue "reactivar" el proceso.

Yo no dudo de la veracidad de la hipnosis, al igual que no dudo que habrá jetas que lo simulen. Pero mi postura es muy cercana a la de goldenart: ¿por qué la hipnosis es magia? Entonces, ¿la cirugía maxilofacial también lo es?

----------


## aprush

Siendo condescendientes y aceptando que la hipnosis existe para esa gente sugestionable, pienso que los espectáculos de hipnosis como el de Jorge en TV no son hipnosis de esa buena que funciona, sino un circo y simulado, es mi opinión.

----------


## eidanyoson

Antes de nada, y por si acaso, que sepáis que cualquier cosa de las que escriba es desde el más profundo de los respetos, tanto de unos como de otros. No pretendo ofender a nadie, ni tampoco demostrar quién tiene razón. Simplemente, trato de aportar algo y no sé si lo conseguiré.

 "
Aunque la ciencia se ha interesado desde hace largo tiempo por la hipnosis, su utilización más o menos genuina como parte de espectáculos de mentalismo  o de terapias alternativas, así como su propia naturaleza (la de una  experiencia personalísima y difícilmente reproducible en condiciones  experimentales mensurables y normalizadas) ha hecho que la mayor parte  de la bibliografía producida en su entorno no tenga la consideración  propia de las disciplinas científicas, sino las de las pseudociencias.
 El advenimiento de técnicas de escaneamiento  cerebral ha permitido una mejora de los conocimientos sobre hechos en  torno a este fenómeno, como la obtención de imágenes del funcionamiento  del cerebro en estas condiciones particulares" (extracto sacado de la wikipedia)


 Es decir, es cierto que la ciencia investiga la hipnosis, y, aunque se ha llegado a alguna prueba no hay nada irrefutable. El problema radica en que precisamente la ciencia se basa en que todo ha de ser reproducible si se dan las mismas condiciones, es decir, usan un método empírico, y la hipnosis (hasta ahora) se escapa ha esta definición. Un mismo sujeto puede ser hipnotizado o no según las circusntancias, aunque aparentemente estas parezcan las mismas.  


 ¿Quiere decir esto que la hipnosis al no ser mensurable y reproducible no existe? Tal vez si, tal vez no.


 A mi cuando me duele la cabeza el ibuprofeno me funciona bien, pero el spedifren (que es también ibuprofeno) no me hace nunca nada. ¿Quiere esto decir que el spidifren es una magufada? ¿Qué el ibuprofeno funciona sin saberse las circusntancias? ¿Qué no existe o que es un placebo?.


 No tengo ni idea. Pero por lo visto hay muchísima gente a la que le funciona el spidifren. Como hay mucha gente que ha sido hipnotizada.


 Hasta hace unos pocos años nadie apostaba porque científicamente pudiera ser posible el teletransporte, y sin embargo, a nivel cuántico, ya es posible. Pero nadie sabe aún si podrá serlo a mayor nivel pero lo estudian.


 También se estudia la hipnosis (hipnosis médica e hipnosis clínica).


 Así que no pretendo convencer a nadie de que se posicione a uno u otro lado, pero negar alguno de los dos (me da lo mismo cual) significa no tener una mente abierta. Como magos, TODO es posible. Una mente abierta ha de ser OBLIGATORIA (aunque a veces cueste que te cag...).




 Con respecto a si la ventriloquía, hipnosis y demás artes afines son también magia, bueno aquí tengo algunas teorías: Si consideramos que la magia es ilusión, cualquier cosa que em ilusione podría ser magia ¿no?, hasta un regalo de navidad.


 Si consideramos como ha evolucionado la historia de la humanidad, algo como la ventriloquía hace 400 años era inexplicable absolutamente. Era un "poder", era magia.  Si claro el mago sabía lo que hacía, pero el resto de los espectadores no. Todavía colean esas cosas y por eso le llamamos artes afines. Como colean los toros desde la época de los griegos aún.


 Y bueno ya, que es un rollo leerse todo esto y no es plan de profundizar de buenas a primeras.

----------


## renard

me parece ridiculo poner en tela de juicio la hipnosis,la hipnosis existe y esta mas que demostrado,pero entiendo que la hipnosis de escenario este puesta en duda porque hipnotizar ha alguien no se hace en 2min ni en 5 se necesita bastante mas tiempo por lo poco que he leido.

----------


## Inherent

> El problema radica en que precisamente la ciencia se basa en que todo ha de ser reproducible si se dan las mismas condiciones, es decir, usan un método empírico, y la hipnosis (hasta ahora) se escapa ha esta definición. Un mismo sujeto puede ser hipnotizado o no según las circusntancias, aunque aparentemente estas parezcan las mismas.


Ojo, solo un apunte... el método científico clásico se está teniendo que readaptar, desde el momento en que se exploran ramas como la fisica cuántica, en las que una observación puede dar distintos resultados según el modo en que se realice. En lo demás coincido plenamente.

Lo que sí hay que pedir desde luego es cierto rigor, a todo aquello que se estudie. Tengo mucho respeto al tema de la hipnosis desde el momento en que puede tener aplicaciones reales positivas, por ejemplo he oido hablar en los cursos de preparación al parto que puede inducir a situaciones de menos dolor a mujeres que van a dar a luz.

Lo de usarlo como espectáculo .... no lo tengo nada claro. Creo que asombra por el desconocimiento que tenemos del tema. Si entra a formar parte de nuestra cultura cientifica de una vez por todas.. lo mismo deja de serlo.

----------


## Danielflow

No entiendo porque en este foro las cosas se hablan así, habláis como si fuerais todos eruditos de la magia...
la magia es crear esa ilusión, pero es un arte, y como arte tiene que transmitir...la ventriloquia es para mi magia, no lo que se hace ahora,antiguamente los ventrilocuos hacían que un muñeco hablara, sin moverse en absoluto, hoy en día es mediocre porque todo dios abre la boca cuando habla su muñeco...
Aquí debatís 200 temas por segundo y es imposible contestar a todo, alexander tu respuesta en mi opinión ha sido mas agresiva que la de Aprush el simplemente ha planteado su incredulidad y en parte estoy con él..diciendo me parecen bastante duras las críticas no se muy bien en qué basadas...
pero me parece que se confunden términos...no tiene nada que ver el mentalismo con la hipnosis, todos sabemos lo que es un forzaje, ya sea mediante palabras o "mental" o físico o como queráis, pero estamos de acuerdo en que puedes forzar a cualquier persona en cualquier situación(otra cosa es que funcione o no) Aprush creo que intenta dar su opinión basándose en esa idea....a el no le podrían hipnotizar....y creo que eso es bastante cierto...tiene que existir una sugestión..y como tal..si no existe no funciona. esa es mi opinión..

Yo no dudo de la veracidad de la hipnosis, al igual que no dudo que habrá jetas que lo simulen. Pero mi postura es muy cercana a la de goldenart: ¿por qué la hipnosis es magia? Entonces, ¿la cirugía maxilofacial también lo es?
No lo entiendo podría serlo si se presenta como tal....me parece que os habéis salido del tiesto con este tema...

----------


## Iban

Daniel, a lo que me refiero es que (que igual es que lo interpreto mal, que también puede ser) si la hipnosis la entendemos como una posibilidad real, una herramienta clínica que se aplica en las consultas de los psicoanalistas, ¿qué sentido tiene persentarla como una demostración del poder mental del "actuante"? No creo que magia sea todo aquello que tenga capacidad de ilusionar (prometer un aumento de sueldo no es magia). Porque no es lo mismo "crear una ilusión", que "hacer ilusión" (problema de la doble acepción de la palabra, como "espejismo", y como "sentimiento de alegría y jolgorio"). La magia de hoy, el ilusionismo, hace referencia al "espejismo": a hacer ver al espectador algo que realmente no está sucediendo. Si el hipnotismo es algo mundano, no le veo lugar dentro de la magia, se vista como se vista (salvo que se disfrace como algo diferente; es decir, que se hipnotice y se haga creer que no existe tal hipnosis). A lo que voy, y que a mí me parece una piedra angular de un espectáculo mágico: tiene que existir una realidad (lo que realmente se hace), y una ficción (lo que ve el espectador). Si estos dos planos coinciden, defenderé frente al mismísimo espíritu de Kaps que eso no es magia, por muy asombroso que sea lo que sucede en el escenario, y por muy bonito y emotivo que sea.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Pues yo no voy a ser tan condescendiente. Lo siento, pero no podría autoengañarme.

No respeto la opinión de aprush. Respeto, en todo caso su derecho a expresarse, pero no su opinión. ¿Por qué?

Porque lo hace desde la ignorancia en ese tema en concreto, así que lo siento, pero no se le puede dar valor. 

Es como si yo opino de Física o de Arquitectura. Si digo algo incorrecto por completo mi opinión no es respetable: es errónea. Por muy burro que me ponga.

Aprush, no entiendo esa postura de "a mí no me duerme nadie". ¿Qué quieres demostrarnos? ¿Que tu voluntad es indomable y que los demás somos unos frágiles mentales? Lamento comunicarte que la hipnosis tiene más que ver con la inteligencia, la imaginación y la sensibilidad del paciente o espectador. Esto es: los tontos son más difíciles. Igual quieres replantearte eso de proclamar que a ti no te hipnotiza nadie.

Por otra parte, la hipnosis se emplea en terapia en multitud de aplicaciones. En Inglaterra se OPERA de las muelas empleando hipnosis para anular el dolor. Creo que es un ejemplo bastante gráfico.

Yo soy alumno de Jeff, además de estudiante de psicología. Como tú, no creía. Desde el primer día con Jeff, no he parado. Ni una sola semana. Para ser mentira, la emplea mucha gente.

Así que reitero: opinar desde la desinformación no es opinar. Es levantar polvo.

No pretendo faltarte al respeto. Pero sí dejar clara mi postura sobre opinar  taxativamente sin conocer.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Abramos otro hilo para debatir si la hipnosis es magia. ¿Os parece?

----------


## Iban

Me parece. Muevo todo lo planteado aquí sobre el hipnotismo a un hilo propio.

----------


## Danielflow

Pues alomejor su opinión esta basada en alguna idea nose aquí como no nos conocemos ni sabemos lo que hacemos en el tiempo libre nadie debería saber lo que estudia o deja de estudiar una persona...me parece que si Aprush no ha estudiado nada es un osado..pero creo que su opinión está basada en alguna idea, no creo que hable por hablar, sin embargo creo que ponéis en tela de juicio lo que estudian o dejan de estudiar los miembros del foro..y no me parece así, alomejor me estoy confundiendo..

Así que reitero: opinar desde la desinformación no es opinar. Es levantar polvo.<- sabes todo lo que ha estudiado la gente para transmitir esa opinión?alomejor no.Lo dejo ahi.

----------


## Danielflow

borralo que estaba escondidooo

----------


## aprush

Vuelvo a insistir en que cada palabra que sale de mis dedos está tratada y desinfectada con el mayor de los respetos hacia todas y cada una de las personas que conforman este bello foro.

Llevo años leyendo e informándome, si desconociera por completo todo sinceramente no opinaría. Quizás estemos debatiendo algo cuyo origen no dejamos claro. El problema para mí es definir qué entendemos por la existencia de la hipnosis. Como dije en mensajes anteriores, si hay una persona (totalmente inteligente, nadie dice que sea tonto) sugestionable y que se crea que se está durmiendo (como el que se cree que está sufriendo un infarto, porque es hipocondríaco y comió mucho), ¿ya existe la hipnosis? Eso significa que sí, que existe totalmente el fenómeno hipnosis, ¿verdad? Pues entonces sí, reconozco que la hipnosis existe. Pero insisto, si entendemos eso. Para mí, que existiera sería que se pudiera aplicar a mí, es decir, que un hipnotizador consiga hipnotizarme a mí. Eso sería para mí la existencia de la hipnosis. Si hablamos de la magia, si hago un juego de magia a una persona y conseguimos hacer magia pura y sana, habrá habido magia. Si alguien mete la mano en mi baraja y descubre el secreto de mi juego, como que dentro de la baraja había un enanito que me chivaba las cartas (vamos, lo lógico) y me chafa el juego, no habrá habido magia. ¿Cómo solucionarlo? Cambiando la rutina, sobreponiendo otro juego y acabará habiendo magia sí o sí, todas las tardes. ¿Quiere esto decir que la hipnosis existe según la persona que tenga el hipnotizador enfrente? A mí me gustaría o, mejor dicho, yo me refería a la hipnosis como algo global, que funciona siempre como...la magia.

Mi respeto más absoluto una vez más a todo y todos.

----------


## Magnano

Nadie ha llamado ignorante a nadie creo, todos estamos hablando des de el respeto, solo que cuando escribimos no podemos entonar, así que es posible que nuestras palabras suenen más duras de lo que pretendemos, y eso, por desgracia, me pasa mucho...

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Por mi parte, creo (digo, creo) que todos estamos de acuerdo en que la hipnosis como estado mental o incluso como terapia es indiscutible (quizá sería más discutible si realmente lo es o no como terapia, pero ese es otro tema).  Lo que se plantea es si la hipnosis se puede considerar como un arte afín a la magia o directamente magia. Yo me pregunto: La magia que vemos en un espectáculo de magia, ¿Es realmente magia? (valga tanta redundancia...!) Allá cada uno con su respuesta, pero mi propia respuesta me lleva a pensar que, entonces, en consecuencia, la hipnosis como "espectaculo de magia" es, sencillamente, eso, un ESPECTACULO donde no existe hipnosis como estado mental por ningún sitio. Porque creo que si no fuera un espectáculo, NO debería ser presentado y/o considerado como "magia", sino como algo bien distinto que no sabría definir. Me pregunto ¿Un mentalista realmente lee la mente de las personas? Como dijo Talman en “Tu si que vales” y como todos sabemos, lo que hacemos es “ILUSIONAR”. En el caso del mentalista, lo que hace es generar la ilusión de que realmente puede leer la mente. Si un hipnotizador desde el punto de vista de la magia, realmente hipnotiza a la gente, ¿Por qué no utiliza sus "poderes" para arreglar, por ejemplo, problemas sociales y/o de comportamiento de las personas susceptibles de ser hipnotizadas? Es decir, ¿Por qué un hipnotizador no se centra en utilizar sus "poderes" de forma terapeutica en lugar de "magica"? Entonces, ¿Por qué a alguien con el "don" de hipnotizar a las personas es considerado un "artista" de la magia en lugar de.... curandero o medico o brujo o qué se yo...? Entonces, ¿Las personas con el “don” de hipnotizar de forma terapeutica también pueden dedicarse a la magia? ¿Qué diferencia hay entre un hipnotizador (entendido exclusivamente en términos de magia) y un curandero? Cuántas dudas e incluso incongruencias...... Ojo! No quiero decir con esto que aquellas personas que hagan ESPECTACULOS de hipnosis no puedan, realmente, conseguir en algunas personas un estado mental de hipnosis. Pero por supuesto, en mi opinión, nunca dentro de un espectáculo de magia (o de lo que sea...) donde hay ruído, luces, puede que música, puede que suene un móvil, etc, etc, etc.... Diferenciemos entre la hipnosis como espectáculo (englobado dentro de la magia) y la hipnosis como estado mental. En el primer caso, insisto, para mí es SOLAMENTE un espectáculo. En el segundo caso, también para mí, si existe interacción en la mente de las personas. Y en mi opinion NO PUEDEN coexistir ambas en un escenario presentandose como espectáculo de magia. Vamos a ver, para resumir, creo que O BIEN existe espectáculo de magia SIN alteración mental, es decir, sin hipnosis O BIEN existe una sesión de hipnosis SIN ningún tipo de teatro ni espectáculo montado a tal fin. Además creo que es perfectamente factible que alguien pueda hacer las dos cosas pero, insisto, NO en el mismo acto. Espero haberme expresado con claridad y sin haber ofendido a nadie. Gracias. Saludos para todos.

----------


## Magnano

Pues... Discrepo de lo dicho Albertakis, dejo un pequeño enlace para los escepticos.




Y el enlace Somnus Celer - YouTube

Muy poca gente es capaz de mantenerse entre dos caballetes como lo hace la mujer del vídeo, y solo unos privilegiados conscientes y preparados son capaces de aguantar el peso de otra persona en esa posición. Y aviso, Jeff no es de los que usan compinches.

Para más información sobre Jeff dejo una entrevista que le hice hace un tiempo: 

Entrevista a Jeff Toussaint « Bitácora de Sin Seg

----------


## pujoman

Eso me lo hizo Jeff a mi! jaja. Te sere sincero, cuando lo vi en els especaulo (qntes de que lo hiciera a mi), no me lo llegue a creer...y creia en la Hipnosis, pero hay cosas que creia que el cuerpo humano no era capaz de soportar. Si hay alguien que quiera probarlo sin estar hipnotizado que lo comente!! es pura curiosidad de si es posible o no sin estar en estado hipnotico.Yo confirmo que hipnotizado, si que se puede.

un saludo!!

----------


## Iban

> Vuelvo a insistir en que cada palabra que sale de mis dedos está tratada y desinfectada con el mayor de los respetos hacia todas y cada una de las personas que conforman este bello foro.
> 
> Llevo años leyendo e informándome, si desconociera por completo todo sinceramente no opinaría. Quizás estemos debatiendo algo cuyo origen no dejamos claro. El problema para mí es definir qué entendemos por la existencia de la hipnosis. Como dije en mensajes anteriores, si hay una persona (totalmente inteligente, nadie dice que sea tonto) sugestionable y que se crea que se está durmiendo (como el que se cree que está sufriendo un infarto, porque es hipocondríaco y comió mucho), ¿ya existe la hipnosis? Eso significa que sí, que existe totalmente el fenómeno hipnosis, ¿verdad? Pues entonces sí, reconozco que la hipnosis existe. Pero insisto, si entendemos eso. Para mí, que existiera sería que se pudiera aplicar a mí, es decir, que un hipnotizador consiga hipnotizarme a mí. Eso sería para mí la existencia de la hipnosis. Si hablamos de la magia, si hago un juego de magia a una persona y conseguimos hacer magia pura y sana, habrá habido magia. Si alguien mete la mano en mi baraja y descubre el secreto de mi juego, como que dentro de la baraja había un enanito que me chivaba las cartas (vamos, lo lógico) y me chafa el juego, no habrá habido magia. ¿Cómo solucionarlo? Cambiando la rutina, sobreponiendo otro juego y acabará habiendo magia sí o sí, todas las tardes. ¿Quiere esto decir que la hipnosis existe según la persona que tenga el hipnotizador enfrente? A mí me gustaría o, mejor dicho, yo me refería a la hipnosis como algo global, que funciona siempre como...la magia.
> 
> Mi respeto más absoluto una vez más a todo y todos.


Aprush, niego la mayor, y niego tu argumento principal: que no funcione contigo no implica su no existencia o falsedad. Yo jamás podré saltar ocho metros y pico, pero sí que hay gente que puede. Existen capacidades que no todos tenemos, tanto para tener, como para recibir.

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Para eso estamos, para discrepar, porque discrepando se aprende... En cualquier caso, con respecto a tu enlace, decir como escéptico: ¿Entonces por qué llaman magia a la hipnosis? ¿¿¿Entonces realmente la magia existe :Confused:  (y descubro que la magia de verdad, insisto LA MAGIA DE VERDAD existe casi a los 40 años....!!!!), ¿Y como la magia verdadera puede ser considerada un arte? Y lo más importante: si la magia verdadera existe ¿¿¿No se podría utilizar para cosas más prácticas que para hacer mantenerse a alguien entre dos caballetes :Confused:  Porque en el fondo que alguien se pueda mantener entre dos caballetes lo único que consigue es sorprender a los no escépticos, pero..... ¿Os imaginais utilizar esos "super-poderes" en, por ejemplo, medicina? Buah! Qué pasada.... Gracias y saludos a todos!

----------


## aprush

> Aprush, niego la mayor, y niego tu argumento principal: que no funcione contigo no implica su no existncia o falsedad. Yo jamás podré saltar ocho metros y pico, pero sí que hay gente que puee. Existen capacidades que no todos tenemos, tanto para tener, como para recibir.


Yo no digo que no exista la hipnosis, solo planteé qué entendemos porque exista o no. Si funciona con unos pocos y entendemos que eso es existir, estoy de acuerdo contigo, existe. A eso voy.

----------


## Magnano

Me estoy metiendo en unos pantalones que me van muy grandes en este tema, pero... Yo soy de los que opinan que la hipnosis se puede considerar un arte afín a la magia, el hecho de que se pueda hipnotizar a alguien es real, y si se entrena correctamente, es posible hacerlo encima de un escenario, con la música adecuada y las luces consecuentes claro está, por eso no creo que veas un espectáculo de hipnosis con luces en plan discoteca house ni nada por el estilo.

----------


## Iban

Y el teatro es un arte afín a la magia, y el malabarismo, y los cuentacuentos, y los payasos, y la globoflexia...

Poero "afín a la magia" es, precisamente "cercano pero fuera de" la magia.

Y coincido al 100% con Albertakis: o hay ilusión (espejismo), es decir, se finje la hipnosis (o se hipnotiza sin que se note, y se presenta como un poder mental de dominación) o si la hipnosis es real y se presenta como tal, el espectáculo no es mágico.

----------


## Ravenous

> y si se entrena correctamente, es posible hacerlo encima de un escenario, con la música adecuada y las luces consecuentes claro está, por eso no creo que veas un espectáculo de hipnosis con luces en plan discoteca house ni nada por el estilo.


 También es posible hacerlo sin escenario, y en condiciones poco propensas a relajarse:
Hipnosis 12-11-2011 Víctor Noir - YouTube



Hipnosis 05, 07-08-11 - YouTube



(Publico esto con el consentimiento de los protagonistas) (Y no, no son amigos, son completamente desconocidos para mi. Bueno, ya no, pero lo eran en esos momentos)

Puntualizo: al igual que en lo visto en el TSQV, antes de esto hay cierto trabajo, de unos 5-10 minutos de profundización en el estado hipnótico.

A mi la hipnosis me parecía una patraña clarísima, un bulo para ignorantes y para gente deseosa de que le saquen el dinero.
Luego, aprendí. Ahora, hago eso que se ve en los videos, y más. No funciona en el mimo grado en todas las personas, pero es normal, cuando tratas con algo tan complejo como el cerebro, o la biología en general, es dificil saber el nivel de resultado que puedes obtener, ya sea con esto, con terapia de algún tipo o incluso con medicamentos (como a dicho Eidan), porque cada organismo es ligeramente distinto a los demás, y esas diferencias cambian los resultados.
A mi aún nadie me ha hipnotizado, sin embargo, yo se lo he hecho a otras personas. ¿Quiere eso decir que no existe? ¿Que me topo con garrulos que se lo creen todo? Por lo aprendido, y mi experiencia, puedo decir, que para ser hipnotizado, hacen falta buena predisposición a dejarse llevar, gran imaginación y mejor capacidad de abstracción. Y por supuesto, no todo el mundo goza de ellas al mismo nivel. No obstante, según varios textos serios, todo el mundo puede ser hipnotizado, pero se requiere más (a veces mucho más) esfuerzo con unos individuos que con otros. Evidentemente, si estás haciendo un espectáculo, no puedes tirarte seis horas con una sola persona, has de quedarte con los que entran en cinco minutos. Que de hecho, también son los más espectaculares de ver. Un detalle al respecto que me gustó en el programa de otro día, es que el hombre se toma la molestia de explicar que ha habido trabajo previo, e incluso se ven imágenes de ese trabajo previo. A partir de ahí, si alguno se ha creído que es llegar y besar el santo, o que son actores, problema suyo. Hay cosas que no se pueden fingir.

Ahora, ¿la hipnosis es magia? No, para nada. En todo caso, la hipnosis orientada a escenario es un espectáculo, pero ni aún así es magia. Porque un espectáculo de hipnosis es una demostración de manipulación directa de la mente de otro, sin engaño ni truco, ni nada que no esté a la vista. Ni genera las mismas emociones, ni ilusíon ni nada. De hecho, a mi me parecería un error incluírlo en un show de mentalismo, al menos sin marcar una diferencia bien clara entre ambas partes. (De hecho, cuando salimos a practicar hipnosis, y no saco nada de un voluntario, para que no se vaya de vacío e insatisfecho, le hago algún juego de magia o de psicokinesis, lo que tenga a mano, pero dejando bien claro que eso es magia y no tiene nada que ver con lo otro).
Yo no tengo muy claro eso de la afinidad a la magia. Entiendo que un arte afín es aquella que puede ser incluída en un número o un espectáculo de magia, enriqueciéndolo. Sin embargo, si metes hipnosis junto a magia, creo que la hipnosispierde cualquier posibilidad de verosimilitud, a estar rodeada de la falsedad de los efectos magicos.

----------


## aprush

Siento no creerme nada de lo visto en los vídeos, así como los espectadores del número de hipnosis de "Tú sí que vales". No digo "patraña" y respeto profundamente el espectáculo y las personas que lo hacen, pero sí lo veo como eso, un espectáculo en el que se tienen órdenes de hacer las cosas.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Para mí, la hipnosis no es magia. Es hipnosis. Tanto la de espectáculo como obviamente la clínica.

Pero otorga un recurso que combinado con magia o mentalismo aumente el poder de estos. Lo catapulta a las nubes. Yo lo empleo actuando desde que hice el curso de Jeff y he descubierto un mundo absolutamente inexplorado. La hipnosis de espectáculo en sí misma está poco explorada. Se ha visto demasiado hacer el pollo o hablar idiomas raros. Como recurso pone el mentalismo a otro nivel.

En sí misma, como espectáculo, es otro arte. Y no importa que no sea imposible. Tampoco es imposible lo que hacen los monjes shaolín y su espectáculo es tremebundo. Por eso mismo nos asombran los 100 metros lisos. No es imposible. Pero que un hombre recorra esos 100 metros en poco más de nueve segundos nos asombra. Por eso nos emocionan los récords.

Un nombre: Derren Brown.

----------


## Magnano

Creo que me he expresado mal Ravenous... Mi intención no era decir que se necesita un ambiente propicio, que también, lo que quería decir es que la hipnosis como espectáculo se suele hacer con el mayor número de factores a favor posible, como en todos los campos. Y teniendo en cuenta las condiciones en que se trabaja (no las conozco en su totalidad, solo de oídas) es lo que se suele hacer, pero aquí me callo, ya que ni se hipnotizar ni mucho menos llevo a cabo un espectáculo de esta índole, así que dejo hablar a los maestros dado que mi opinión ya está dada.

----------


## Juliopikas

Yo si creo. Presencie una conferencia de Jeff y no me queda duda. Allí estábamos, entre otros, Sofwader, Juan Sanchez (Ganador del FLASOMA) y yo mismo. Solo dos, de los allí presentes, conocían a Jeff, y lo que vimos es para creer en la hipnosis. Se puede no creer por que no se ha tenido la experiencia pero no se puede negar la existencia. Es como negar que la Guardia Civil de Trafico no denuncia por que a mi no me ha denunciado nunca.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## MaxVerdié

Ravenous, ¿qué opinas entonces de Derren Brown? Porque en su show "Enigma" mezcla hipnosis con mentalismo.

Un amigo mío quiere sumar (vamos a decir sumar y no mezclar) hipnosis y cuentacuentos. Puede salir algo magistral.

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Podría estar de acuerdo con Ravenous en que "para ser hipnotizado, hacen falta buena predisposición a dejarse llevar, gran imaginación y mejor capacidad de abstracción" (digo que "podría estar de acuerdo", no que lo esté). En definitiva, yo resumiría esa frase como "sugestión". Es decir, para mi, el poder de sugestión hace que una persona vea en un curandero a su sanador, otra persona vea en su vidente a quien le previene de cosas malas y otra persona vea en un hipnotista a quien le maneja la mente...... (y no por ello ninguna de las personas anteriores es tonta, solamente, susceptible de ser sugestionada). Ojo, insisto en que, como ya mencioné anteriormente, creo en la hipnosis como estado mental, pero no creo en absoluto que lo que se realice encima de un escenario, relacionado con la magia, sea hipnosis. Aunque no soy un experto en el tema, si que he visto números de hipnosis y en algunos de ellos se puede ver que en 10 minutos de charla del hipnotista-mago, el público era capaz de imitar a un gallo, o llorar como cuando era niño. Aunque ya se que esto no es la generalidad, en fin, sin comentarios... (y ya se que impostores hay en todas las profesiones). Insisto, no arremeto contra nadie. Aplaudo el espectáculo de magia en la que se hace un número de hipnotismo, lo aplaudo y me parece bien como espectáculo, ahora bien, de ahí a decir que en un espectáculo de magia se ha hipnotizado a una persona, hay, para mi, una diferencia más que abismal.... (como mucho creo que se podría haber sugestionado a una persona, pero no dejarla “bajo los efectos” de la hipnosis). Hace tiempo yo también incluía en mi show un número en el que seleccionaba al azar a una persona del público y la hipnotizaba. Sí señores, la hipnotizaba mirándole a los ojos y rozando con la palma de mis manos su rostro, hasta que al chasquido de mis dedos quedaba totalmente hiptonizada. Tras hacer esto, la tumbaba en dos sillas, apoyada por tobillos en una de las sillas  y su nuca en la otra silla, después quitaba una silla, después quitaba la tabla que había uniendo las dos sillas y finalmente quedaba suspendida en el aire apoyada exclusivamente por su nuca y……… totalmente hipnotizada................... !!! (ya sabéis de qué hablo). Bien, pues PARA MI, eso es la "hipnosis mágica" en todas sus facetas. Cualquier otra manifestación de hipnosis fuera de un escenario lo llamaría simplemente "hipnosis" (sin mágica) y eso si que me lo creo pero, por un lado, no lo llamaría “magia” (como ya se ha comentado) y segundo creo que las aplicaciones de “esa hipnosis” no son objeto de espectáculo alguno sino más bien de estudio de la mente, análisis de comportamientos, terapias, aplicación en medicina, etc, etc, etc… .  que por supuestísimo nada tienen que ver con la hipnosis que yo hacía a mis espectadores dejándoles suspendidos sobre una silla apoyados exclusivamente por su nuca……… Saludos para todos.

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo insisto en que aprush, que es inmune al hipnotismo, se meta a probar a estudiarlo y tratar de ponerlo en práctica.

Y como ahora el hilo tiene otro título, pues opinaré sobre lo que intentáis hablar, aunque creo que entra dentro del criterio de cada uno y nada más xD

Para mí la magia es el arte en el que lo imposible se lleva a cabo. Ya que el hipnotismo es posible, para mí al menos no es magia. Ni el hellstromismo (o cumberlandismo del que hablaba Pujo) tampoco, ni el inaudismo, ni el fakirismo. Aunque creo que mi concepción tiene el error de que para considerar algo magia o no se debe conocer el método xD

En fin, ¡un abrazo mágico, seguid así, que se aprende mucho!

S. Alexander

----------


## mnlmato

yo creo que reducir la magia al engaño es muy pobre, porque cuando haces algo conoces el método, por lo tanto ahí deja de haber magia para quién lo ejecuta, y si éste no cree en la magia, ¿cómo lo transmite?

P.D. Es por meterme un poco, creo que en realidad tienes una definición más amplia xD

----------


## MaxVerdié

Entonces, si presentas el mentalismo como lectura corporal o PNL, tampoco es magia ¿No?

Vaya jaleo.

----------


## Ravenous

Pues no opino nada, porque no lo he visto. He visto a Brown hacer mentalismo, y hacer hipnosis (y solo una vez, y en la época en que me parecía una chorrada), pero no juntas, así que no puedo decir ná. Pero si se hace y funciona, genial. Yo ahora mismo no sabría llegar a eso.




> Entonces, si presentas el mentalismo como lectura corporal o PNL, tampoco es magia ¿No?


Yo creo que no, en esto todo depende del marco que le pongas, y si le pones un marco científico/psicológico, estás presentando una mera habilidad mundana basada en principios más o menos conocidos. Vamos, la pones al nivel de la supermemoria.

MagNano, tampoco era un reproche ni nada. Simplemente muestro que se puede hacer en condiciones bastante menos que ideales como puede ser la zona de botellón de Coruña, donde menos tranquilidad hay de todo.

Manu, si eso va por mi, ya sabes que no reduzco la magia a eso. Es por no extenderme demasiado y que se me entienda sin dar muchas vueltas.

----------


## mnlmato

No Ravenous, lo decía por el último comentario de Sergio xD

P.D. Lo de la hipnosis... he ido a cenar con los que estuvieron en Santiago en el curso de Jeff... y lo que hicieron en la cena no era normal... vamos, que sé lo que ví y flipé

----------


## aprush

Por poner un vídeo no se "muestra" nada. También puedo yo mostrar un vídeo con amigos míos imitando gallinas y haciendo el paripé.

----------


## Magnano

Aprush, la cosa es que de buena tinta puedo afirmar que hay cosas que no se pueden fingir, soportar el dolor sin muestra alguna de molestia es un claro ejemplo de ello. Por lo tanto eso de que todo se hace mediante actores o compinches en la hipnosis no me vale. Pero creo que voy a dejar por el momento este tema, me duele la cabeza...

----------


## b12jose

aprush no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver, con esto quiero decir que a no ser que tu mismo lo veas o lo experimentes nada de lo que se pueda decir por aquí va a hacer que cambies de opinión, más que nada por que no estas dispuesto a cambiarla ni a debatirla y eres muy firme en lo que dices... entonces por muchos vídeos o testimonios de alguien que lo haya visto no harán que cambies ya que no es objetivo o válido para ti... 

Un saludo

----------


## Jeff

En lo que es responder unicamente a la pregunta de este post, aquí hay un hilo que ya se hablo del tema:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f25/hipn...o-usted-29069/

En referencia a la hipnosis diré algunas breves cosas, más sera trabajo vuestro currárselo y ir a un espectáculo o estudiarlo como hice yo para averiguar si es cierto o no. No pretendo convencer a nadie, hace años que me deje de poner a terceros bajo hipnosis por retos o desafíos.

1.-No requiere sueño, es un invento del siglo 18 que permaneció hasta ahora. Se sorprenderian de la cantidades de cosas sugestionable, hipnoticamente (conversacionalemente y encubiertamente hablando) estamos sometidos a diario por las personas que nos rodean (sin hablar de la televisión, los colores de la moda y un largo etc... ¡fliparian en colores!).

2.-Cada 30/90 minutos cada uno de nosotros entramos en un estado de hipnosis, entiéndase esta como dije antes, que no es un sueño como se concibe y se cree.

3.-Todo el mundo es hipnotizable, crea o no en la hipnosis.

4.-Hay técnicas que te permite poner a alguien en profundo "sueño hipnoidal" (me gusta llamarlo así, pero no es sueño je je je) aunque este no quiera... ni sepa que lo vayas a hacer y en segundos ademas.

5.-Los hombres son mejor sujeto que las mujeres, pero estas ultimas son mas predispuestas a probarlo ya que los hombres tienen mas miedo y tienen verguenza al ridículo.

6.-Quien no entre bajo hipnosis no significa que no es hipnotizable, solamente estaba muy "acojonad@" y en otra oportunidad, esta más propensa en hipnotizarse.

7.-Las personas con mas inteligencia, imaginación y abierta (crea o no en la hipnosis), tienen más facilidad. Los que tienen todo lo contrario les sera más difícil entrar, pero no imposible como muchos creen.

8.-Los únicos que no se debe hipnotizar son aquellas personas que por defectos mentales o físicos, no se pueden centrar sobre un tema más de un minutos, siendo una inducción instantánea totalmente desaconsejado para ellos. También no se debe hipnotizar a los menores de 5 años porque no tienen todo el cortex cerebral desarrollado. En ningún caso hipnotizaré un menor de edad, y menos aun para un espectáculo.

9.-La hipnosis terapéutica (hipnoterapia) y la hipnosis teatral es igual en proceso, lentitud o rapidez etc., lo único que varia es su propósito.

10.-Se puede fingir un proceso real de hipnosis, solo el ojo entrenado podrá discernir de la realidad de lo falso, por ello el 90% de las personas dicen que hasta que no me hipnoticen, no me lo creo.

11.-Cuando más la persona no se lo cree o teme a la hipnosis, mas profundo y rápido caen. Las personas ansiosas de entrar bajo hipnosis lo tienen mas difícil ya que están pendiente de si están dormida o no, en vez de dejarse llevar.

12.-Lo que hizo Jorge en Tu si que vales, es hipnosis, tal como lo haría un hipnoterapeuta o yo. No obstante, para mi, parte del espectáculo (y de su credibilidad) es la inducción, al no presenciarlo el publico Jorge perdió puntos allí, pero esto esta ligado a las reglas de la televisión y la limitación del tiempo, por lo cual Jorge tuvo que hacerlo así.

13.-Hacer hipnosis no es tener super poderes, es más la hipnosis es innata en todos nosotros, lo que pasa es que perdemos interés en usarla y nos dejamos ser manejado por los medios. Todos realizamos hipnosis conversacional (otra variante de la hipnosis sin sueño, weaking hypnosis o como quieran llamarla). Lo que pasa es que no se dan cuenta que estamos rodeado de hipnotizadores, tanto uno mismo, como los de la tele, nuestros padres. Estúdienla se sorprenderán, cambiaran vuestra manera de ver las cosas. Mejoraran como seres humanos.

14.-Si quieren aprenderla en tan solo dos días hay información sobre los curso que imparto en A toda Magia, espectáculos, diversión y escuela de magia. | Espectáculos y escuela de ilusionismo en la sección cursos. Doy cursos una vez al mes salvo en verano. Si quieren ver mis notas, las pueden comprar en Hipnosis Teatral, El otro Lado del Espejo - Jeff Toussaint Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia ...  No me iba a perder la oportunidad de hacerle publicidad al dueño dueño foro! je je je

*Aprush*, hace muchos años mi opinión de la hipnosis era igual a la tuya, inclusive peor ya que para mi todo era puro teatro, compinches y mentiras. Pero como todo lo que desconozco en la vida y que me llama la atención lo estudio, pues mira por donde! Te invito a un espectáculo mio, gratis (;D), solo dime donde vives y te dire la localidad más cercana donde podrás venir. Estaría encantado de conocerte.

*Renard*, se puede poner alguien bajo REAL y PROFUNDA hipnosis en muy poco tiempo, mi récord son 3 segundos, y eso porque tose antes (;D).  A ti también te invito para lo veas en persona.

*Ravenous*, para muchísimos magos e ilusionista y para mi, magia significa sencillamente en el mundo del espectáculo: Maravillar. Por ello la magia propiamente dicha tiene tantas artes afines. Aunque como digo en el post que abrí hace tiempo, para mi no es mentalismo sino magia general y cómica.

*Pujo*, el test de la rigidez se puede hacer sin hipnosis, no obstante se obtiene mayor tiempo de resistencia con hipnosis. Inclusive en mi espectáculo reflejos, lo suelo hacer con 4 personas.

Mi propósito no es convencer a nadie, solo hablo de lo que sé y hago con propiedad, sanamente y sin ridiculizar a mis voluntarios ni ofender a mi publico. Llevo más de 25 años haciendo espectáculos de hipnosis en varios países y creo que me gane el respeto en España entre compañeros profesional y amateur, para poder hablar de ello en este foro. Si de alguna manera ofendí a alguien,este no ha sido mi propósito y pido disculpa por ello. Si he sido directo es porque así soy y asi funciona la hipnosis (pregúntale a *Max*!), y espero no haber parecido rudo, tampoco era mi intención.

Nos vemos en el espejo!

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## S. Alexander

> yo creo que reducir la magia al engaño es muy pobre, porque cuando haces algo conoces el método, por lo tanto ahí deja de haber magia para quién lo ejecuta, y si éste no cree en la magia, ¿cómo lo transmite?
> 
> P.D. Es por meterme un poco, creo que en realidad tienes una definición más amplia xD


Jejejje, sí, se me quedaba corta así.

No lo sé, hay cosas que realmente no me gusta definir porque hay que rizar tanto el rizo que acaba siendo algo difícilmente comprensible. Sé lo que es magia para mí y lo que no, y de hecho he discrepado con alguna gente cuando consideraba magia algo que yo no y viceversa, siento estar tan pasivo en cuanto a definir pero lo veo muy subjetivo xD
Como ha dicho Ravenous, si a un propio juego de magia (ya no mentalismo sino esos que están hechos para parecer magia normalmente) le otorgas una presentación científica, estás presentando una realidad y no una ficción.

Con la ficción te ríes de la realidad y con la realidad lo que estás presentando es una desmotración de la veracidad de lo que afirmas. Algo que seguramente con Don aprush no funcionaría.

aprush, tú eres de los que creen que no existen los dromedarios porque nunca han viajado a África, ¿eh? Sí, sí, fotos, vídeos, historias... ¡¡pero jamás he visto ninguno!!

Suerte, espero que algún día te topes con una sirena.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## aprush

Pues mira, Jeff me ha ganado. Puedo debatir con quien quiera, pero me parece una explicación y formas muy correctas, me has ganado Jeff, yo soy de Gijón, sería un placer conocerte.

----------


## aprush

> aprush, tú eres de los que creen que no existen los dromedarios porque nunca han viajado a África, ¿eh? Sí, sí, fotos, vídeos, historias... ¡¡pero jamás he visto ninguno!!
> S. Alexander


Creo que se mezcla o se utiliza la demagogia, o no sé cómo denominarlo. Jamás he visto un dromedario, en mi vida, pero sé que existen, porque hay pruebas y hechos que así lo demuestran. No sé qué tiene que ver la existencia o no de un dromedario (algo que con esas pruebas y hechos queda claro desde ya: "existen" y se zanja la discusión), con intentar saber si los espectadores se duermen actuando o sin actuar. Vuelvo a insistir, creo en la hipnosis como fenómeno, seguro que existe, pero no creo en ella como espectáculo, pienso que las personas actúan.

----------


## S. Alexander

x'DDDDD Okey, okey.

Igualmente, no me sirve el "pruebas y hechos" de que existen. Hay pruebas y hechos de que existe, pero como no son vividas por ti como hacedor, no crees en ellas, y como tampoco tienes ninguna gana de ponerte a intentarlo para averiguar si es cierto o no, el fallo no está en que existan pruebas o no, sino en que las busques o no.
No voy a postear más, confieso que me divierte el argumentar y el contra-argumentar, pero es como si le intentas enseñar a un invidente de nacimiento lo que es el color turquesa.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Weribongui

Si os sirve de consuelo y para que quede claro el tema de las pruebas, durante el trance hipnótico se han detectado cambios en la activación de determinadas áreas a nivel cerebral. Mas pruebas que esa.. dudo que las haya.

pd: estudio psicología y tuve que hacer un trabajo sobre el uso de la hipnosis como analgésico. Osea, mis fuentes son artículos científicos de revistas especializadas, no lo he leido en wikipedia.

Creo que es suficiente como para afirmar que la hipnosis existe y tiene efectos reales en el organismo, por lo tanto no es una cuestión de creer que te han hipnotizado o no.

----------


## mnlmato

weribongui, anótate un "Me Gusta" xD

----------


## mayico

Weri, apuntate otro me gusta y... El resto apuntaros un relajante, que leo-veo tensión en el hili y está siendo muy interesante.
Con esto no quiero decir que dejeis de escribir, ni que pidais perdon por si alguien se ha ofendido, solo digo que no os ofendais personalmente por las respuestas, y os hableis con tranquilidad. Un abrazo monstruos.

----------


## Melquiades

Bueno, hasta ahora mi opinión no era muy diferente a la de aprush y la verdad es que después de leer todo el hilo me he propuesto ir a alguna sesión de hipnotismo (cuando termine los exámenes, que ahora ando un poco pillado). Supongo que este hilo abrá abierto los ojos a muchos, o quizás la curiosidad. Así que, como un aporte para aquellos que quieran investigar un poco en el tema, ¿cómo empezar con hipnotismo? A lo mejor suena un poco raro, porque supongo que no será como otra rama de la magia, dónde hay unas técnicas que no parecen tan complicadas de aplicar aunque lleven su tiempo, pero cómo iniciarse en el hipnotismo? Gracias por vuestro aporte.

PD: Creo que el hipnotismo se valora tan mal por la difusión y el uso que se ha dado en televisión. Todos hemos visto hipnotismo en la tele, en algún programa de zapping, o, más probablemente en alguna cadena de telebasura española (no diga cuál porque no se si puedo escribir telecinco en el foro.  :117: ).Seguramente estaba amañado, y nos ha parecido patético. Es cómo el detector de mentiras o el polígrafo. Tiene una base científica y los servicios de inteligencia de muchos países lo usan. Pero después de ver un programa basura en la tele (en la telebasura que nos gobierna) que usa el polígrafo (por supuesto, amañado) no podemos creer en que realmente funcione.

(Todo lo digo desde la ignorancia)

----------


## MaxVerdié

Ravenous: el show 'Enigma' de Derren Brown. Creo que te encantará. Yo creo firmemente en la suma de mentalismo e hipnosis.

----------


## aprush

A mí me pasa el efecto contrario. Cuánta más hipnosis-espectáculo veo, más amo el mentalismo.

----------


## Ritxi

Aprush, yo he estado en el curso y en un espectáculo de Jeff. Por favor, si puedes ves!
Yo también era esceptico, pero cuando lo vrs con tus propios ojos todo cambia.

Grande Jeff!

----------


## aprush

> Aprush, yo he estado en el curso y en un espectáculo de Jeff. Por favor, si puedes ves!
> Yo también era esceptico, pero cuando lo vrs con tus propios ojos todo cambia.
> 
> Grande Jeff!


Me encantaría y quiero abrir la mente. Estaría encantado de ir.

----------


## Iban

> yo creo que reducir la magia al engaño es muy pobre, porque cuando haces algo conoces el método, por lo tanto ahí deja de haber magia para quién lo ejecuta, y si éste no cree en la magia, ¿cómo lo transmite?
> 
> P.D. Es por meterme un poco, creo que en realidad tienes una definición más amplia xD


Manuel, no seas torticero. :-p

Todos hemos estudiado al menos nociones básicas de matemáticas, y entre esas nociones había algunas demostraciones en las quese hablaba de "necesario" y suficiente". Y todos deberíamos saber que no es lo mismo. Para que haya magia es necesario que haya engaño, pero el engaño no es suficiente para generar magia.

Y... sinceramente: para el mago no hay magia; hay belleza, pero no magia.

----------


## mnlmato

" Y... sinceramente: para el mago no hay magia; hay belleza, pero no magia.                 "

Yo no lo creo... porque para mí la magia no es el efecto, que queda reducido al método, a la trampa... para mí es lo que transmites a través del juego, la idea que esconde, de hecho al acabar una sesión la mitad de los juegos se te olvidan... pero la idea, la metáfora que lleva y que es lo importante, calará mas allá del efecto (la ilusión presentada)

Pero cada uno tendrá su punto de vista :D

----------


## Mag Marches

> Para que haya magia es necesario que haya engaño, pero el engaño no es suficiente para generar magia.


Engaño? Quien a dicho nada de engaño? lo mio es magia de verdad!! ijiji

----------


## Iban

> " Y... sinceramente: para el mago no hay magia; hay belleza, pero no magia. "
> 
> Yo no lo creo... porque para mí la magia no es el efecto, que queda reducido al método, a la trampa... para mí es lo que transmites a través del juego, la idea que esconde, de hecho al acabar una sesión la mitad de los juegos se te olvidan... pero la idea, la metáfora que lleva y que es lo importante, calará mas allá del efecto (la ilusión presentada)
> 
> Pero cada uno tendrá su punto de vista :D


Pero eso es arte... en su concepción más generalista...

----------


## arahan70

Años atrás (muchos) fuimos un grupo de amigos a un espectáculo de un hipnotista famoso el último día que se presentaba, con la intención de dormirnos y el que no lo hiciera nos tomaría fotos al resto. De los 8 o 9 que ivamos sólo 2 lo lograron, y uno "despertó" apenas iniciando el show y por alguna razón no pudieron ponerlo de nuevo "en trance". El que quedó, con otras 10 o doce gentes fué utilizado para todo el espectáculo, que resultó muy divertido sobre todo por tener un conocido en el escenario. Todo muy bien hasta ahí, pero en días posteriores, comentando del show uno del grupo, imitando el tono y el ademán del hipnotista frente a la cara del amigo que participó hipnotizado en todo el espectáculo dijo " ¡duuuérmase!" y...¡se durmió y cayó al piso! Al principio, sorpresa y preocupación. No pudimos despertarlo hasta que imitamos las palabras que usaba el hipnotista. Y tal como lo piensan... sí... lo hicimos. Jugamos con él varias veces hasta que pensamos que podía ser riesgoso para él y buscamos revertir la "mecánica" nosotros pues el hipnotista hacía días que andaba de gira por otras ciudades. Meses después conseguimos le diera una sesión en una ciudad cercana y el problema desapareció, pero durante meses fué una especie de muñeco a la orden de cualquiera que supiera las "palabras mágicas" que detonaban su estado de sugestión hipnótica. ¿hay el peligro real de que alguien sea obligado a hacer algo en trance? o ¿cómo explican lo que sucedió con él?
Lo pensé bastante antes de comentarlo, porque si a nosotros se nos hacía increíble

----------


## MaxVerdié

No sé si es cruel, pero mi primo Edu estás en hipnosis permanente (permanopsis, como bellamente lo llamó Jeff) y duerme y despierta siempre que los participantes de una despedida de soltero se lo decimos. Nos odia.

Yo no era escéptico cuando llegué al curso de Jeff, pero lo fui antes, y mucho. Empecé a leer y seguí un consejo de uno de los libros. Inténtalo. Eso hice. Y logré cosillas leyendo un par de libros. Luego, el curso de Jeff. Que fue la explosión. Edu, el primo, fue mi primer sujeto. Y desde el curso, que fue en abril, he puesto en estado hipnótico a más de un centenar de personas, si no más. Dista de los miles que ha puesto Jeff, pero para no ser real, es la mar de eficaz.

Siguiendo consejo de Jeff, lo añadí al mentalismo tal cual. Le añade misterio, exotismo y realmente me importa poco que sea más o menos magia. Me parece un recurso bellísimo y utilísimo. Y en mi caso y mi opinión, mejoran mi espectáculo. Que quizá no era tan bueno. Incluso la empleo en actuaciones de cerca como mentalista, y no siento que estropee la atmósfera.

----------


## Ming

> Y... sinceramente: para el mago no hay magia; hay belleza, pero no magia.


... no se yo...

----------


## aprush

> Años atrás (muchos) fuimos un grupo de amigos a un espectáculo de un hipnotista famoso el último día que se presentaba, con la intención de dormirnos y el que no lo hiciera nos tomaría fotos al resto. De los 8 o 9 que ivamos sólo 2 lo lograron, y uno "despertó" apenas iniciando el show y por alguna razón no pudieron ponerlo de nuevo "en trance". El que quedó, con otras 10 o doce gentes fué utilizado para todo el espectáculo, que resultó muy divertido sobre todo por tener un conocido en el escenario. Todo muy bien hasta ahí, pero en días posteriores, comentando del show uno del grupo, imitando el tono y el ademán del hipnotista frente a la cara del amigo que participó hipnotizado en todo el espectáculo dijo " ¡duuuérmase!" y...¡se durmió y cayó al piso! Al principio, sorpresa y preocupación. No pudimos despertarlo hasta que imitamos las palabras que usaba el hipnotista. Y tal como lo piensan... sí... lo hicimos. Jugamos con él varias veces hasta que pensamos que podía ser riesgoso para él y buscamos revertir la "mecánica" nosotros pues el hipnotista hacía días que andaba de gira por otras ciudades. Meses después conseguimos le diera una sesión en una ciudad cercana y el problema desapareció, pero durante meses fué una especie de muñeco a la orden de cualquiera que supiera las "palabras mágicas" que detonaban su estado de sugestión hipnótica. ¿hay el peligro real de que alguien sea obligado a hacer algo en trance? o ¿cómo explican lo que sucedió con él?
> Lo pensé bastante antes de comentarlo, porque si a nosotros se nos hacía increíble


Mmm, ya.

----------


## MaxVerdié

En fin. Olvidemos la línea de convencer a quien no quiere ser convencido. 

Es un poco perder el tiempo, ¿no?

----------


## Jeff

> Años atrás (muchos) fuimos un grupo de amigos a un espectáculo de un hipnotista famoso el último día que se presentaba, con la intención de dormirnos y el que no lo hiciera nos tomaría fotos al resto. De los 8 o 9 que ivamos sólo 2 lo lograron, y uno "despertó" apenas iniciando el show y por alguna razón no pudieron ponerlo de nuevo "en trance". El que quedó, con otras 10 o doce gentes fué utilizado para todo el espectáculo, que resultó muy divertido sobre todo por tener un conocido en el escenario. Todo muy bien hasta ahí, pero en días posteriores, comentando del show uno del grupo, imitando el tono y el ademán del hipnotista frente a la cara del amigo que participó hipnotizado en todo el espectáculo dijo " ¡duuuérmase!" y...¡se durmió y cayó al piso! Al principio, sorpresa y preocupación. No pudimos despertarlo hasta que imitamos las palabras que usaba el hipnotista. Y tal como lo piensan... sí... lo hicimos. Jugamos con él varias veces hasta que pensamos que podía ser riesgoso para él y buscamos revertir la "mecánica" nosotros pues el hipnotista hacía días que andaba de gira por otras ciudades. Meses después conseguimos le diera una sesión en una ciudad cercana y el problema desapareció, pero durante meses fué una especie de muñeco a la orden de cualquiera que supiera las "palabras mágicas" que detonaban su estado de sugestión hipnótica. ¿hay el peligro real de que alguien sea obligado a hacer algo en trance? o ¿cómo explican lo que sucedió con él?
> Lo pensé bastante antes de comentarlo, porque si a nosotros se nos hacía increíble


Hay una regla de oro en los espectáculos verdaderos de hipnosis teatral que es dejar a los voluntarios tal como estaban antes de entrar en estado de trance hipnótico (cito aquí que trance e hipnosis no es lo mismo, pero trance con hipnosis es más potente aún).

Es un fallo kilométrico de quien no "libero" totalmente al sujeto. Son muchos los "y que profesionales" que se pasan un huevo en su espectáculos, pero son aún más los muy ... (insertar aquí una grosería)... que usan los sujetos, y les da ademas morbo no liberarlos. Bien sea por olvido o por malicia.

De ahí derivan los cuentos de abusos, violaciones y demas que se suelen oir. Algunos por historias urbanas exageradas, otras por verdades algunas veces "amplificadas". Existen tanto peligro de un lado (hipnosis teatral) como en consulta (hipnoterapia). Tu amigo tuvo suerte que aparentemente es un "olvido" de lo que yo llamo "liberación final" y que solo lo habéis usado poco sin pasarse esto creo entender.

Peligro hay en todo, tanto en pillar una infección mortal por ser cortado levemente por la hoja de la disecto en un show infantil, como que se mezclan los expedientes en hacienda y te arruinan la vida durante unos meses hasta el punto de suicidarte. Es la ley de causas y efectos... el tira y afloja... una cosa siempre llevara a la otra si no se sabe hacer correctamente... vamos, que la ley de Murphy, aunque sea exagerada, se aplicaría en estos casos donde no se hace las cosas convenientemente y en orden! (;D)

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Iban

> Mmm, ya.


Aprush, ¿todos mienten?

Cuando uno va conduciendo por una autopista, seguro de que está en el carril adecuado, y ve que todos los demás coches vienen en dirección contraria, puede llegar a dos conclusiones...

----------


## Ravenous

Dejad al hombre en paz de una vez! Que me estais empezando a agobiar a mi. Cuando tenga oportunidad, que lo vea, y si quiere lo pruebe. Pero por decir, está todo dicho, sobre todo después del primer mensaje de Jeff, que no se puede explicar más claro.

PD: Iban, acabo de ver que en las primeras páginas hablas de Jeff y de mi equiparándonos. Ya te vale, animal. Qué más quisiera yo que estar a la altura de Jeff. O de Max, que lleva más éxitos que yo.
Grandes hipnotizadores, dice el vasco este...

----------


## Moss

Un pequeño OOF-TOPIC:

Oye Victor (Ravenous), ¿haces mañana hipnotismo en el Ba-Bar o vas a hacer tus chapuzas de siempre?.  :Smile1: 

Me paso y te doy lo tuyo-nuestro. ¿ok?.

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Iban, buen ejemplo el de la autopista, "ahí le has dao"! Ravenous, tu humildad te hace grande!

----------


## Ravenous

Moss, van a ser las chapuzas de siempre, que esto va con entrada. Imagínate la me pueden liar si pagan y no sale nada... Así, al menos, se ríen de mi.
Ya me había olvidado de "eso". Estoy en las berzas.

Y el realismo no es humildad, sea lo que sea eso último...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iban

Ravenous, Moss, venga, ahora es cuando os dais un besito (qué empalagosos, señor).

----------


## MaxVerdié

Ravenous, es que he tenido un gran maestro. Salí motivadísimo del curso de Jeff y muriéndome de ganas de montar un espectáculo de escenario. Cosa que no he hecho porque Jeff además de competente es sabio y me frenó con unos buenos consejos.

Pero sus ideas de incluirlo poco a poco en un show normal me encantaron, y por ahí quiero trabajar yo, con la suma de hipnosis y mentalismo.

Aprovecho para decir que el 17 de marzo ese tal Jeff imparte el curso en Valladolid, y que lo montan los impresentables de Koala Producciones, cuyo elegante director artístico soy yo. ¡Daremos detalles en breve!

----------


## renard

*Renard*, se puede poner alguien bajo REAL y PROFUNDA hipnosis en muy poco tiempo, mi récord son 3 segundos, y eso porque tose antes (;D). A ti también te invito para lo veas en persona.

No se yo, me parece imposible pero estare encantado de ir ha verte para que me demuestres lo contrario,lo de la mujer entre las sillas que aguanta el peso de una persona son cosas que me hacen pensar que hay compinche porque se perfectamente como se hace y que un profesional no puede arriesgar que un espectador se haga daño,es como el carterista que le quita la camiseta al espectador ya sabemos como va y que el espectador esta compinchado,lo que quiero decir es que la chica que esta soportando el peso es compañera tuya y si no es asin me parece que estas jugando con fuego y deberias tener mucho cuidado con lo que haces Jeff,tambien ten cuidado con lo que dices no sea que te pillen en una mentira.

----------


## renard

Muy poca gente es capaz de mantenerse entre dos caballetes como lo hace la mujer del vídeo, y solo unos privilegiados conscientes y preparados son capaces de aguantar el peso de otra persona en esa posición. Y aviso, Jeff no es de los que usan compinches.

Lo siento Magnano cualquier persona es capaz de hacerlo hay te han engañado amigo.

----------


## renard

Que conste que yo creo y se que la hipnosis existe igual que se perfectamente que se le puede robar la cartera el reloj o la corbata ha alguien sin que se entere,pero tambien se que para robar la camiseta el espectador tiene que estar compinchado,poner ha alguien entre las sillas y que aguante el peso de otra persona y que no este compinchado me parece un error y muy grande.

----------


## Magnano

No Renard, no me han engañado, sin trampa ni cartón he visto a mucha gente darse una buena torta por intentarlo.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Magnano (o Renard, no sé bien quién lo opina), a mí me ha sacado Jeff para un ejercicio similar.

Es algo que prácticamente TODO el mundo puede hacer. Si no no, no podría realizarse, ni bajo hipnosis ni de ninguna manera. Ya te digo yo que si tu cuerpo NO puede hacer press de banca con 100 kilos, bajo hipnosis tampoco podrás. 

Lo que ocurre es que bajo hipnosis no tienes el proceso mental de "uy, no puedo hacer esto" o "uy, que me canso un poquito, me bajo ya". 

En reiki y disciplinas similares se realizan ejercicios de ese tipo, y en artes marciales se usa más de una y más de dos veces.

Es como partir una tabla de un golpe: es espectacular porque los espectadores no se han parado a aprender cómo se hace.

¿Espectacular? Sí.

¿Reservado a unos pocos privilegiados? Pues tampoco.

----------


## Magnano

La cosa es que la hipnosis es capaz de quitarte eso de: "uy, no puedo hacer esto" o "uy, que me canso un poquito, me bajo ya". Por eso digo que poca gente está capacitada para hacerlo, no físicamente hablando, el poder o no poder viene condicionado por otras muchas cosas, como eso que tú has dicho.

----------


## Jeff

El test de la rigidez, de ahí su nombre, es un numero de magia donde se rompia un bloque de cemento  o concreto encima del vientre de la asistente, la cual casi siempre es de contestura delgada. El truco que permite romper el bloque sin que el cuerpo absorba el 100% del impacto, no lo voy a explicar aqui.

Lo que si quiero decirles es que no depende de ninguna condición mental o física extrema. Cualquier persona puede soportar su peso o un poco más, teniendo un peso en los muslos y otro en el vientre, siempre y cuando no haya tenido o vaya a tener un operación reciente (cosa que siempre se pregunta antes y otras cosas más que no revelaré aquí, nos es un curso y estoy seguro que hay más de uno que estará curioseando y no me da la gana de regalar conocimiento gratis), que su edad este comprendida entre los 18 y 45 años y tenga una contextura normal o delgada, más no obesa.

No hay truco ni cartón en ello, no obstante la mayoria de las personas piensan como Renard, lo cual hace un excelente cierre de espectáculo de hipnosis. 

Citaré que la ubicación de los "burros"  de sustencion deberán ser acochados y apoyado en la base de los hombros y no en la nuca como muchos comenten este tonto error, que ahí provocarían lesiones gravisimas y se merecen el nombre de BURRO y TONTO por hacerlo (motivo de ello es que en estados Unidos se prohibió este ejercicio en hipnosis y magia, ya que en este pais son muy buenos demandando).

En contrapartida el otro punto de apoyo deberá estar ubicado en la pantorilla y no en la base de los tendones de los talones... (ya saben... BURRO... TONTO).

En fin, es lo que digo siempre, hay dos maneras de hacer las cosas, tanto en hipnosis como en la magia y cualquier otra disciplina marcial, artística y un largo etc.: Bien o mal, a cada uno que decida hacerlo y convertirse en burro o en un verdadero artista.

Renard, se me olvido añadir algo: Aparte de poner una persona de forma instantánea bajo profunda hipnosis, el entorno no es importante ya que quien sea bueno lo hace tanto en una consulta totalmente silencioso, como en una discoteca con el pum, pum pum de los bajo. De hecho es mejor aun porque si hay interés, es más fácil inclusive ya que se obliga en centrarse sobre el hipnotizador, cosa que aumenta el interés y la entrega. Sino preguntale a Ravenous lo que hizo el primer día Cayetano en plena discoteca!! je je je.

Aprush, de moemnto lo más cercano que tengo es en a toda magia en Madrid. Si te quiere acercar, llámame al 651815119 ( o mándame un mensaje por aquí) unas dos semanas antes (veras las fechas y demás info en A toda Magia, espectáculos, diversión y escuela de magia. | Espectáculos y escuela de ilusionismo actuó ahí una vez por mes, viernes y sábado respectivamente a las 23:00). Si no puedes, esperemos que me salga actuación más cerca en otra ocasión. Lo mismo para Renard.

Ravenous, Max... el alumno siempre supera al maestro, siempre y cuando no deja de entrenar, respetando al publico y sobre todo a los voluntarios tal como se los enseñe a vosotros.

Nos vemos en el espejo

----------


## Ravenous

> Sino preguntale a Ravenous lo que hizo el primer día Cayetano en plena discoteca!! je je je.


Bueno, lo que hizo Cayetano tiene otro nombre  :Smile1:  . Pero si, las chicas de dejaban ir.

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Bueno, pues gracias a nuestro compañero Jeff ya se van despejando dudas, ya sabemos dos cosas nuevas: 1.- que el número de los caballetes nada tiene que ver con hipnosis y 2.- que quien hace las cosas mal es un burro y un tonto. Saludos.

----------


## Jeff

¿Soy yo o noto en tu texto sarcasmo, o es que me equivoco?

Por si acaso, aquí quiero aclarar que cuando llamo a burro y tonto aquel que apoya la nuca y los tendones en el test de la rigidez es, unicamente, para aquellos tontos y burros que lo hacen en hipnosis.

En ningún caso me refiero al numero de magia de romper el bloque de cemento, ya que aqui no se debate esto, ademas que tengo compañeros y excelentes amigos que aun lo realizan y sigue siendo espectacular, mezclando magia con fakirismo.

No me referia a la suspension de las sillas, sea cual sea su modelo, ya que no reside el peligro del peso de tercera persona para el voluntario, apoyado en el filo del caballete o "burro" como se llama en Venezuela, puesto en las vertebras de la nuca.

Si de algún modo te sentiste aludido y/o ofendido, espero que esto lo aclara, a que solo me refiero a los que realizan este test en un espectáculo de hipnosis genuina.

Eso si Albertrakis, créalo o no, no difiere la hipnosis de teatral de la terapéutica salvo en su propósito (siempre se haga de verdad, ya que cualquiera puede usar compinches muy bien entrenados y no se notara la diferencia), que pudiese ser lo que tu presenciaste haya sido con compinches, y por ello dudas de la veracidad de que se pueda llevar un estado real hipnotico en un escenario.

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Amigo Jeff, no podemos debatir en igualdad de condiciones ya que me das no 1.000 sino infinitas vueltas en el asunto ya que es tu especialidad y tu eres un auténtico profesional del tema. Quiero dejar claro que respeto mucho no solo tu trabajo sino tambien el de cualquier persona que se sube a un escenario, ya que, como ya ha sido mencionado, por el mero hecho de subirse a un escenario a representar cualquier arte escénica, para mí, cualquier persona tiene todo mi respeto. También quiero dejar claro que en ningún momento he querido decir o dar a entender que "hipnotista=impostor" (de la misma manera que no pienso "mago=impostor). Con respecto a la diferenciación entre magia teatral y terapeutica en la cual comentas que no hay diferencia, pues hombre, yo no tengo ningún motivo para dudar de tu palabra, seguro que estás convencido de lo que dices (faltaría más!), incluso en todos mis mails he defendido que creo en la hipnosis como estado mental, ahora bien, en lo que si que tengo más que dudas es en que se pueda conseguir en un escenario el estado mental de hipnosis que se conseguiría si se ejercitara para fines terapeuticos. Es, simplemente, una cuestión de tiempo.... Como en algún mensaje se ha comentado, para conseguir un estado de hipnosis hacen falta horas de trabajo, conocer datos del paciente o voluntario, etc, etc... y entiendo que en un espectáculo de hipnosis no se dispone de ese tiempo. No es que quiera nadar contra corriente o generar polémica, es, sencillamente, que mis principios y conocimientos me impiden aceptar lo que se plantea como "hipnosis" encima de un escenario. Saludos,

----------


## Jeff

Bueno,  lo que me queda es invitarte a un espectaculo.  Tengo como proximas actuaciones: Valencia,  madrid y Cuenca.  ¿cual sitio te viene mejor?  ;D

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## renard

Jeff si das las fechas para madrid yo voy ha verte sera un placer.Hay una cosa que te tengo que preguntar y que no entiendo es el juego donde una persona se sienta en una silla y quatro personas ponen los dedos debajo de las axilas y de los muslos para intentar levantarla cosa que no consiguen,pero luego ponen las manos encima de la cabeza de la persona que esta sentada y al volver ha intentarlo no tienen ningun problema en levantala,no se porque funciona y me gustaria saber el porque.

----------


## Jeff

Esto es un copia y pega MIO de otro foro de magia:

Esto, aunque parece "magia" no lo es. Es algo muy de boy scout y de colegios. Aunque haya perdido su uso y como no se ve mucho, sigue impactando.

El mero secreto es que el "instructor" al levantar no realiza casi nada de fuerza, cosa que por leyes de física, entre 3 personas, aunque apoyado en 4 puntos, no se podrá subirlo a mucha altura, ni siquiera en ocasiones, despegar de la silla.

La segunda levantada, al poner las manos encima de la cabeza, genera una fuerte sugestión (no hipnótica, pero casi) pero si sugestión al positivismo del segundo intento. Al generarse por parte del operador la fuerza requerida, mas la motivación sugestiva poniendo las manos encima de la cabeza (meramente teatral, pero efectiva), se lograra levantar la persona. A más altura se levante, significa que se a sugestionado y hecho más esfuerzo por parte del operador principal (instructor). Generalmente, con una buena sugestión, se puede levantar una persona que tenga el 20% del peso de cada uno sumada (unos 80/100 kilos).

Más espectacular es levantar entre solamente dos personas, una tercera acostado. Se aplica el mismo proceso, aunque es requerido que la persona este acostada a la altura de una mesa normal (altura de la cintura de quienes están de pies). La persona que se levente deberá ser de contextura más bien ligera y los que la levantan más bien deportivos. En vez de usar dos dedos juntos, se usa un solo dedo debajo del hombro, apuntando a la axila, de manera que parte de la mano este sosteniendo el hombro, y el otro dedo, debajo del musculo de la pantorrilla o como decimos en Venezuela, espinillera.

Se recomiendo en los dos casos, hacer breves ejercicios de respiración para concentrarse en el esfuerzo por parte del operador, para realizar adecuadamente la fuerza requerida en el segundo intento. Evitarse lecciones tontas es cuestión de sentido común.

Sobre fechas en Madrid en A toda Magia, espectáculos, diversión y escuela de magia. | Espectáculos y escuela de ilusionismo tienes la info.  Si quieres ir en enero es un pelin tarde para mi para conseguirte entrada gratis,  me lleva su tiempo.  Vuelvo en la ultima semana de Febrero.  Si deseas ir te puedo conseguir una entrada.  Por favor avisa con tiempo por mensaje privado con minimo dos semana y disculpa las molestias es que, sin ánimo de lucirme, se llena la sala rapidamente. 

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Gracias amigo Jeff. Seguro que iré a verte. No lo digo ni mucho menos como "desafío", lo digo en el buen sentido. Cuenta con que si cambiara de opinión tras ver tu actuación, rectificaría y lo haría saber a los 4 vientos. Un saludo y nos veremos pronto.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Para Valladolid el 16 de marzo estás igualmente invitado a ver su espectáculo.

----------


## Betito

Parece mentira que la gente tenga tantas dudas sobre la hipnosis... no subestimeis del poder de la sugestión... vamos al ver una peli de miedo y nos acojonamos aunque sabemos que no va a pasar nada (incluso tenemos miedo a la oscuridad después porque es como si nos viésemos en la película con el monstruo escondido entre las sombras...) ves una peli porno y te excitas aunque nada te toque y sepas de sobra que no vas a tener temita esa noche... sueñas que meas y te meas, sueñas que f**** y te c****, ves el rey león y lloras aunque sepas que no es de verdad (no lo niegues...) tienes "lapsus" y no eres capaz de recordar cosas aunque sabes que las sabes y vuelvan por arte de magia a tu cabeza más tarde... el efecto placebo, la gente toma una pastilla de mentira pero se cura igual porque cree que la pastilla es de verdad... Buscas un lápiz por la mesa y resulta que lo tenías en la mano y ni lo veias ni lo sentías...  La hipnosis produce efectos que nos pasan a todos a diario.

----------


## Mag Marches

Jeff! ahora me han entrado ganas de verte, si algún día te pasas por barcelona, o cercanías, porfavor avisame e intentare ir a verte!

----------


## Jeff

Lo más cerca que tengo es Valencia el 20 y 21 de Enero.  Cataluña nada de nada de momento. 
Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Mag Marches

A que hora son?

----------


## MagoRoque

habra que pasarse a verte, y asi te pregunto por tus cursos. 
tengo un amiguete que lo hizo y esta supercontento, yo no lo hize con el de casualidad, me aviso tarde y ya tenia planes para ese finde.
me quede con las ganas, y con las ganas sigo. en fin... no creo q tarde en hacerlo, a toda magia me pilla a menos de 5 minutos

----------


## Jeff

En Valencia como en a toda magia empiezan a las 23H00. 

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## pros78

En defensa del himpnotismo y de la magia dire que existen las dos cosas, explicando mi humilde opinion basandome en mi experiencia.
Hace unos meses compre las notas de conferencia de Jeff,y a raiz de ahy y gracias a la bibliografia que añade al final, pude estudiar  un poquito mas  sobre el tema.
Sobre todo lo practico conmigo mismo, Autohipnosis, grabando mi propia voz, y os puedo asegurar que da resultado, y no tengo mucha experiencia.
Tan solo me he atrevido hacerlo con una persona y fue por telefono dandole las indicaciones de lo que tenia que hacer; mi objetivo era que pudiese dormir y que al dia siguiente se levantara la persona mas feliz del mundo.
Esta persona cuando me vio me dio un gran abrazo y no solo estaba emocionada porque pudo dormir del tiron sino que se habia levantado cantando, cosa que jamas la habia pasado
Personalmente tambien he vivido esa esperiencia,  solo una vez, pero cuando ocurre es verdaderamente asombroso.
Por cierto Jeff: ¿es normal que tengas movimientos involuntarios de manos, dedos, pies , etc mientras estas en en estado hipnotico?

Una vez vi una entrevista un poco dura a un mago profesional (mentalista) y acabó diciendo que "la magia no existe, solo existe la lusion."
Me defino como una persona timida, reservada y no con demasiada fluidez verbal, llevo dos añitos en el mundo de la magia, concretamente en el mentalismo y en la hipnosis y practicar estas dos especialidades he conseguido algo que ningun logopeda a conseguido hacer , subirme a un escenario y hacer magia con total fluidez verbal, (dentro de mis posibilidades,claro, jejejeje).

¡¡¡¡¡La MAGIA existe!!!!

Y ahora abro otro debate:
Creeis que un mago debe decir publicamente que la magia no existe?

----------


## Jeff

Los movimientos deberán ser a analizados ya que bajo hipnosis, si el sujeto no sufre parkinson o cualquier otra dolencia, nos es algo normal que tenga repetetivos movimientos como los que descrives aqui, ya que bajo hipnosis se consigue un estado relajado y de super concentracion. 

Tal como lo escribo en mis notas,  salvo que sea inducidos, estos movimientos denotan un comportamiento cuando menos nerviosos y surgiero que la hipnosis no le sea aplicado a este sujeto salvo por hipnoterapeutas experimentados y que haya un real motivo. 

Claro esta que me baso en tu comentario el cual engloba un gran numero de posibilidad y esto no es un diagnóstico ni un resultado de una exausto  examen medico de un paciente,  solo es un consejo. 

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Tracer

Si sigues invitando a excepticos jeff no vas a hacer negocio...

----------


## Jeff

He llenado ya mi cupo de invitaciones permitidas!  Je je je
Bueno,  siempre y cuando sea para enaltecer las artes magicas,  es un placer! 

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## pros78

Gracias por contestar Jeff, le envio un privado a su correo.
saludos

----------


## cisco027

Buenas, he descubierto hoy este post (soy usuario desde hace poco y no entro diariamente) y la verdad es que sigo con las mismas dudas... Soy un novato en el mundo de la magia y nunca me he adentrado en el campo del hipnotismo y la sugestión aunque siempre me ha atraido. Este sábado 22 de marzo acudí al teatro Talia en Valencia (soy de aquí) a ver a Toni Pons en su espectáculo siente... reloaded. Como ya he dicho soy un novato y un ignorante en el mundo de la magia y no sé que nivel tiene esta persona, lo que me llevó hasta allí fue la curiosidad, sabía que en el espectáculo se podía salir como voluntario y lo que quería es salir para poder saber si realmente aquello que es verdad o no. Al final me divertí con el espectáculo pero no salí de dudas. Es más me surgieron bastantes dudas sobre el espectáculo. Para empezar se ralizaban primero dos acciones para todo el público, de ellas iban a salir los voluntarios. 

El resultado final: Más dudas, pensándolo por un lado me da la impresión de que con una serie de accines se logra que el asistente piense que todo es aleatorio y real como en un truco de magia (vease las dos acciones primeras para elegir a la gente o el hecho de que vaya desechando gente sobre la marcha porque en teoría no está del todo concentrada, o como a una que le pregunto por si acaso que si estaba embarazada) de esta forma se podría alejar el pensamiento de que son actores si es que es ese el caso. Por otro lado simpre he pensado que es real y que si fuesen actores los grupos con los que va ese público lo sabrán también y por tanto la mitad del público estaría compinchado y eso no generaría beneficio alguno economicamente hablando.

Concluyedo, simplemente quería que si alguien ha visto el show o conoce a esta persona que comente sobre el espectáculo y que si me podeis recomedar un libro que me haga salir de dudas y profundizar acerca de todo este mundo.


Un saludo.

----------


## Marvel

Ni idea del caso, pero generalizar para dar vericidad a la hipnosis es un error.

Una amiga que estudia psicología me contó que le enseñaron hipnosis, y que la ve muy útil para ver las verdaderas causas de los problemas de los pacientes, ya que pueden hablar así sin filtros.

Por otra parte, yo mismo trabajé de ayudante en un espectáculo de humor en el que había un pequeño número de hipnosis hecho con actores, y ese número se "vendía" como si fuera real.

----------


## Darkman

Es indudable que el hipnotismo existe, aunque, cuando lo conoces, muchas de las ideas previas que tenías sobre ello se te comienzan a cuestionar. Yo te aconsejaría que, si puedes, hagas algún curso (recomendable el de Jeff Toussaint, que es el que yo he hecho recientemente).

También participé como voluntario en su espectáculo y te puedo asegurar que no hay simulación alguna, ni, por supuesto, compinches. Todo lo que describes es necesario para seleccionar a los voluntarios, porque, aunque todo el mundo es hipnotizable, en un espectáculo debes contar con las personas más idóneas (brevedad en el proceso de trance, nivel adecuado para los efectos que has pensado,...). De alguna manera, el hipnotista debe saber qué "juego" va a dar cada persona, descartar a los que no considere válidos en ese momento, o a personas con algún posible problema. Desconozco si el embarazo es una dificultad para la hipnosis, pero imagina que al entrar en trance cae al suelo y se golpea el vientre, por ejemplo. Supongo que esa sería la razón por la que la descartó.

De cualquier manera, señores moderadores, el post de Cisco027 es demasiado explícito. Propongo que se edite, eliminando el relato de lo que sucede en el espectáculo. No lo considero necesario para entender la pregunta del compañero y destripa muchas cosas.

Gracias.

----------


## cisco027

Siento si he sido demasiado explícito, simplemente quería exponer las dudas que me surgieron y para eso debía contar algo del show. Ahora lo edito. A mi lo que me crea dudas es que esos dos actos previos para elegir lo veo algo que le va a`pasar a todo el mundo y pienso que de esa forma en el caso de que los que subiesen fueran actores, da credibilidad ya que puede sresultar como si a mi me ha pasado esto con las manos, por qué no se va a dormir ese que esta en el escenario. Por otro lado no es que a la embarazada la ecluyese, no estaba embarazada ni si quiera lo parecía, simplemente llevaba un vestido de tela un poco suelto. Pero eso se puede entender (con mis mínimos conocimientos de cartomagia) como cuando en vez de decir que una baraja es normal o hacer que la compruebe de forma que esta tu ya sembrando la posibilidad de que sea falsa, haces algún moviemiento de forma que se vea que está bien, o barajada, o lo que sea y así sin decirlo la otra persona ve que todo es normal por lo que ha visto o tu le has transmitido. No sé si me explico, pero y  repito en el caso de que fuese falso, el preguntar a una persona si está embarazada transmite al público indirectamente que no la conoce y por tanto que lo que hayan sean actores.
Por cierto y no se si es relevante respecto a lo que dijo por aquí Jeff, en el espectáculo se ponía a una chica apoyada en caballetes y se le apoyaba por la nuca y los tobillos. (ESto aparece en su anuncio del show así que no creo que importe decirlo).

----------


## Ravenous

Las pruebas iniciales no son hipnosis propiamente dicha, son pruebas de sugestibilidad, para medir la reacción imaginativa del público, y saber quien es más propicio para el show. 
El tema de la embarazada es (o debería ser) meramente por seguridad, nunca sabes lo que puede pasar y un mal golpe, un tropezón, o lo que sea puede traer consecuencias graves, o aunque no ocurra durante el show y pase después, se las puede traer al hipnotista, porque le pueden echar la culpa. Así que siempre es mejor cubrirse el culo.

----------


## Darkman

No pasa nada, Cisco. Es que supongo que, al menos todos los que somos de la misma escuela hacemos los mismos ejercicios previos (que tú contabas detalladamente, gracias por la edición) y supongo que no nos gusta (al menos a mí) que, cuando empiece el show, alguien grite -o simplemente comente- que todo es una mera reacción fisiológica, como tú habías aventurado con acierto. Es como si en una sesión de cartomagia alguien explicase al público: "Y ahora, el mago está f******o la carta predicción".

Pedías libros. El de Jeff, si bien no es muy explícito en el proceso de la hipnosis (y está escrito en un castellano endiablado) te aclararía muchas de tus dudas, incluyendo por qué es preciso que el hipnotista contrate un seguro de responsabilidad civil (aludiendo al tema de la embarazada). http://www.tiendamagia.com/hipnosis-...ro-p-5067.html

Alguna recomendación más, por privado.

Respecto de lo que comentas al final del segundo mensaje, te dejo un link del espectáculo en que yo participé (soy el de la camisa de cuadros, sentado). El chico que lo ha colgado, el protagonista, tenía en enero 17 años y era compañero del curso (y forero de magiapotagia, por lo que queda descartado cualquier compinchamiento, aunque llevábamos juntos todo el día con Jeff). Fíjate en la posición de su nuca y tobillos y observa su complexión. La chica que subió encima era mayor y de más peso. Yo, aunque estaba en trance, veía lo que estaba ocurriendo y no podía creerlo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2MH9UWK_aY


P.D.: Jimmy, supongo que no te importa que haya colocado el enlace. Si es así, me lo dices y lo quito.

----------


## Mago Jimmy

Por supuesto que no me importa Darkman, esta clarísimo que para nada en absoluto estaba compinchado. Poco más que añadir a lo ya citado , sólo recomendarte el taller de Jeff sobre hipnosis ya que es el que yo he hecho y ha sido realmente genial y muy productivo, ya que desde entonces ya he hipnotizado a un gran número de personas. Un saludo!

----------


## jossan

Hola.
Me presentaré para el que no me conozca. Me llamo Jossan y soy miembro de la SEI de sevilla, mentalista e hipnotizador. 
Decir que la hipnosis yo la aprendí de mi padre, profesional de psiquiatría, y el lo aprendió en la facultad de medicina.
Sobre el hecho de como presentar la hipnosis o en como convertirla en espectáculo es otro tema. No obstante convertir un fenomeno científico como espectáculo se ha hecho siempre. Faraday lo hacía con la electricidad.
Si es cierto que mucha gente usa actores y le da igual, creando mala reputación de estas técnicas tan antigua como las pirámides.

----------


## Jeff

Hay varias manera de operar para seleccionar los mas adecuados para este momento.

Yo pido voluntario y los que quieran subir, sea cual sea su condición y creencia, suben sin mas.

Los pongo a todos bajo hipnosis, a mayor  o menor nivel, pero "caen" de forma muy obvia bajo hipnosis. De cara al publico es total la demostración y la veracidad del fenómeno.

Solo soy un guía, la capacidad de entrar bajo hipnosis mas profunda dependerá de cada uno en este momento (recesivo, optimismo, participativo, bloqueado y un largo etc....)
Yo hago las "pruebas" que comentas en el escenario con mis voluntarios, no con el publico. Acepto el desafió de todos.

Logro desde un 95% a un 100% de éxito en inducción, cuando la mayoría solo consiguen un 30%, 40% o poco mas. Aún asi realizo varios descarte de voluntarios.

No obstante, me quedo con 6 o 8 personas para controlar mejor el espacio físico y el desenvolvimiento de mis espectáculos, meramente por seguridad. 10 a lo sumo.

Yo era el mas incrédulo para con la hipnosis, mas que tu... y mira donde he llegado... y lo que falta.

El test de rigidez no es hipnosis, es magia y el apoyo real que yo enseño y que otros ignoran es en la base de los hombros y a la altura de la pantorrilla, debidamente reforzado por goma espuma.

No solo las mujeres embarazadas se descartan, también los epilépticos, los que están bajo gran cantidad de fármacos, los menores de edad. salvo casos excepcional estando los padres presentes como con Jimmy, los que tengan marcapaso y varios casos mas. Los que hayan tomados mucho alcohol y drogas también.

Tony fue alumno mio, y como muchos, cada cual escoge su estilo y modus operandi. No he visto nunca el show de Tony, pero es un gran compañero y gran persona por lo cual no puedo opinar sobre su espectáculo ni su forma de trabajo, aunque sé que tiene conocimiento de hipnosis anterior al curso que asistió y a juzgar por tus palabras y sabiendo lo que enseño, sera su estilo propio que ha llevado a cabo en su show.

La hipnosis esta por doquier rodeándonos y no es un sueño, sino un estado de enfoque total. Es mas, la hipnosis no existe en el concepto creado por feriantes de antaño. No es así. Su aplicación en espectáculos debería estar enfocado a lo que es en realidad y no a fantasías derivadas de personas que desean aparentar tener poderes superior, y siempre con respeto y sentido común. 

Suelo actuar por todo España, si un día estoy cerca, acércate y experimentala, cambiaras de opinión. O quédate sentado y disfrútala... cambiarás de opinión.

Saludos.

----------


## Ayy

No entro mucho aqui, de hecho hacía meses (por no decir años) que no entraba, pero me ha llamado demasiado la atención el tema, pero temo que ya no puedo añadir nada, puesto que Jeff lo ha dicho todo.
De hecho, si podéis ver un show suyo, hacedlo, sin dudarlo!!
Yo empecé a estudiar hipnosis hace varios años, por mi cuenta y sin convencimiento, sólo por curiosidad, y no fue hasta que asistí al show de Jeff, cuando pensé "Vaya, si ésto de la hipnosis es cierto.." y ahí fue cuando empecé a practicar sin miedo alguno..
Ya he ido a 3 shows, y me queda por ver el nuevo, que por supuesto no me lo perderé!

Antes de todo eso, era muy escéptico, de hecho a mi hermano le sacaron para un "show" que incluía hipnosis y literalmente el "mago" por llamarlo así, le dijo al subir al escenario y al oído "Cuando chasquee los dedos, hazte el dormido, tranquilo que yo te cojo" así que ya veis la imagen que tenía yo de la hipnosis.. y ahora la uso casi a diario... gracias a Jeff

----------


## ericmelvin10

Para mi tiene mas que ver con la psicologia... Pero bien presentado puede ser todo un arte y format parte del cajon de sastre que algunos llaman magia

----------


## luis dias derfe

A mi me llamo mucho la atencion un hipnotizador que trabajab con Rafaela Carra en tv en la decada de los 90.Se llamaba Toni Kamo.¿Alguien sabe algo de el?

----------

